# Official Camping Recipe Thread!



## Rhonda

Inspired by RescueRanger -- here is the "official" spot to post your favorite camping recipes!

I'll start:

Place a beef roast in the crockpot and pour a can of coke over it!  Let it go all day, and it will be ready to eat plain or on buns at the end of a busy day at the parks!  I like to add some sliced onion too!


----------



## RescueRanger

We also have a roast recipe.  We place carrots, potato slices, and onion slices in the bottom of the crockpot.  We then place the roast ontop of these items.  Pour a can of beef broth over the ingredients.  Cook on low 8-10 hours.


----------



## hsmamato2

This isn't a slow cooker recipe, but my family loves this... We usually cook with our little coleman stove- with a cast iron frypan-
  Buy a box of *falafel mix*,I get it in the nature food section of my store, or international,- it's a dry mix in a box, you add about 1 cup water to it in a large ziploc, knead the dough, let it set for about 5 minutes to set up, while it's setting, heat up about 1/2 inch of oil in pan, then just scoop tablespoons into the oil, cook on each side, turning once for about 1- 2 minutes each, place on paper towels plate to drain and cool,and serve with slices of (our favorite) goat cheese- or you can use some mozzarella slices....
  the whole batch takes about 10 -15 minutes, and it's our favorite tent camping food!(Along with good old hotdogs...)
 Love this thread!


----------



## RescueRanger

This is not a recipe but a suggestion.  We just bought a Kitchen Kettle made by Presto.  It is a 6 quart electric pot with a nonstick surface inside and out.  It can be used to steam, boil, or fry.  It comes with a steamer/fryer basket.  We have been testing it out this past week and so far it works wonderfully.  It only cost us $22.00 at Wal-Mart.  We have made pasta, instant mashed potatos, and chili in it.  So far so good.  We haven't tried steaming or deep frying anything yet.  It is easy to clean out with the nonstick surface which is a must in our popup camper.  We highly recommend it.


----------



## PattnFmly

More suggestions here, mostly from my Mom whom I copy!  We would always do some pre-cooking before camping and then there'd only be part of the meal to make which would be something fast.  Like : 1) make meatballs & sauce at home, freeze them until that night, then just cook the pasta at the site & grab a loaf of french bread and dinner was done.  Or 2) We would also do the same with the hamburger/spices/tomato sauce for American chop suey.  And 3) cook cut up boneless chicken breast in gravy and freeze.  Then we'd just make a couple boxes of stuffing mix and some vegetables and voila.     Yum!


----------



## michelle9343

I make a doulble batch of taco meat. 1st night make tacos. Another night make taco salad. 
Taco salad:
taco meat
lettuce
shredded cheese 
black olives
crushed taco shells or nacho chips
sour cream
catalina dressing
chopped up tomatoes
thow it in a bowl mix and serve...
yummy yummy


----------



## terri01p

Campers Beef Tip and Rice :

1 can cream of mushroom
1 can mushroom soup
3 and a half cups water
1 pkg. onion soup mix
1 lbs beef tips
rice

Mix soups and water. Place beef in slow cooker and pour mixture over beef. Cover and cook 6-8 hours. Add uncooked rice 45 min before serving, cook until rice is done ( 45 min. ). Enjoy!


----------



## terri01p

Cheesy Slow-Cooked Chicken :

2 lbs. boneless chicken
2 ( 10 3/4 oz.) cans cream of chicken soup
1 ( 10 3/4/ oz. ) can of cheddar cheese soup
1 1/2 cup water
1/4 tsp. garlic powder
uncooked egg-noodles 


Place chicken in the slow cooker. Mix the undiluted soups together with the garlic powder and pour over chicken. Add the water, cover and cook on low for 6-8 hours until chicken is tender. Add uncooked egg-noodles to slow- cooker 30 min. before serving. Yields 8 servings


----------



## terri01p

Cowboy Sausage and Campfire Beans :

1 lb Italian sausage
1 ( 14 oz. ) can crushed tomatoes
1 onion, finely chopped
1 T. brown sugar
1 tsp. mustard
salt and pepper to taste
1 ( 15 oz. ) can baked beans
1 ( 15 oz. ) can kidney beans
6 slices bacon

Dump everything into your slow-cooker, cook on low for 6-8 hours. Can be served with rice. Must be ate outside with a cowboy( if you have one) or by a campfire( not to close) them beans are mighty powerful.


----------



## Minnie's Mate

Rhonda said:
			
		

> Inspired by RescueRanger -- here is the "official" spot to post your favorite camping recipes!
> 
> I'll start:
> 
> Place a beef roast in the crockpot and pour a can of coke over it!  Let it go all day, and it will be ready to eat plain or on buns at the end of a busy day at the parks!  I like to add some sliced onion too!


Also, try sprinkling a package of onion soup mix over with the coke and it will have an even better gravy.


----------



## disneyophile

This is a receipe that we look forward to and only prepare when camping.

Camp Fire Potatos

small red potatos
garlic salt
pepper
butter
aluminum foil

Cut the potatos in 1/4 inch slices.  Place the potatos on a sheet of aluminum foil.  Sprinkle with pepper and garlic salt and toss. Add chunks of butter.  Place a second sheet of aluminum foil over the top of the potatos and fold the edges of the aluminum foil to seal tightly.  Cook over your campfire until tender (30-45 minutes?).  Enjoy.  Great as a side dish with those grilled steaks!


----------



## RangerPooh

This is one that I learned while working as a camp counselor.  Gotta love camp outs!

The recipie is for a beef stew type dish

Ingredients:
chopped carrots, potatoes, onions, celery,
ground beef/veggie burgers torn into pieces (can do with hamburger patties too)
can of tomatoe sauce
salt and pepper
tabasco sauce
small amount of water

While one person preps the food have another start the camp fire

Take two good sized pieces of aluminum foil (or 1 long piece folded in half).
Inside of it you will place the ingredients that you plan to eat.  Be sure to add enough tomotoe sauce to add taste (add just a smidge of water, not much is needed).  Wrap the food in the aluminum foil (boat shaped, ball shaped, etc), feel free to get creative as it will help to identify yours later.

Place foil covered food in the fire pit (towards the outsides and under logs work well as they have the heat and accessability).  Check on them after 20-25 minutes.  If need more heat consider moving them.  The average time too cook the food in the fire takes between 45-60 minutes.  Just remember to check on them so that they do not get burned.

Enjoy


----------



## tacomaranch

I am going this weekend to McCoy creek on the palisades in Alpine, Wyoming.

I am making potato packs a head of time.

Cut two each of foil for each serving, put in for each serving.

Slice potatoes thin
Cut up mushrooms
Cut up onions
Salt
Pepper
Lots of Butter

Sometimes when I am in a hurry I precook potatoes in Microwave

Wrap up in second piece of foil, put on coals when burned down, cook about 40 minutes or shorter if potatoes are precooked.  

Enjoy!


----------



## jmmelvin

if you want a twist to the everyday hot dog, do Spider Dogs.

Cut a hot dog weenie about a third of the way from the ends twice. on each end.  Then you roast them on a stick.  When they start to curl up on the ends, they are done.


----------



## allaboutmm

This is a yummy treat! First you need some dowels(1in.wide)  (sp), get them at any hardware store, have them cut about the length of a marshmellow stick. On one end smooth and round it out. Once its all set clean and get ready!!! 

 You will need
      spray ( like Pam)       Pilsbury cresent rolls
      whip cream               jelly
             cinamon/sugar

 What to do
      Spray the rounded end of the stick w/ the cooking stick.  Cup the bottom of the stick with the dough (one piece of the dough), wrap around remaining dough around the stick ( makes like a french horn shape). Cook over the fire,turning the stick for even cooking. When dough is golden and puffy remove carefully. Fill with some of your favorite toppings. Whip cream and jelly, or cinnamon/sugar. Fun dessert!!  

O.K. now I realize that FW has no fire pits...sorry.But I still wanted to share!
ENJOY


----------



## Livi's Mama

Okay, here's an old girl scout camp recipe that we used to do over a camp fire, but you could use the FW grills.  Cut day-old french bread into good-sized chunks (big enough to slide onto a stick or skewer; 2-3"?), dip in Eagle brand sweetened condensed milk (NOT evaporated milk), and roll in coconut, finely chopped nuts, or sprinkle with cinnamon.  Toast on a stick over grill or campfire until toasty, then eat. Be careful--it's sort of messy, but very yummy and very rich!


----------



## Jesussavedme

Just take 2 eggs, crack them into a baggie.  Seal the baggies and using your hands, squish the bag so the eggs scramble.  Open the bag and add your favorite ingredients...shredded cheese, diced onion, chopped mushrooms, diced ham, green pepper, then seal the baggie and put into a cooler with ice. 

When you're ready for breakfast, just drop the baggies into a bag of boiling water and it cooks up almost instantly!


----------



## Jesussavedme

Ingredients:

marshmallows
Keebler fudge stripe cookies

Just like always, roast your marshmallow but then you just put it in between 2 fudge stripe cookies and OH MY GOSH they are AWESOME!


----------



## Boomer1

For those of us who have the luxury of a microwave in our RV , I was at a wedding shower this past week and the bride received a silicone cake pan.  According to the wrapping you can prepare a cake in the microwave using this type of pan.  Does anyone have a recipe for this that you could make using a cake mix ?  This would be great money saver at Fort Wilderness as my children would not be begging me to buy the chocolate cake they sell at the Meadow and Settlement. I have also heard you can cook desserts in a crockpot.  Any camping friendly ones to share?


----------



## djblu883

I have an easy and yummy one! 2 cans condensed milk...let cook on low for 4 hours , slice bananas into slices of your size choosing, spoon milk over bananas and let cool....pour herseys syrup over that...YUMMY and very rich...you may have to spoon instead of slice it but it is delish!! DJ


----------



## hsmamato2

Rhonda said:
			
		

> Inspired by RescueRanger -- here is the "official" spot to post your favorite camping recipes!
> 
> I'll start:
> 
> Place a beef roast in the crockpot and pour a can of coke over it!  Let it go all day, and it will be ready to eat plain or on buns at the end of a busy day at the parks!  I like to add some sliced onion too!


OMG....... I made this the other day at home in a cast iron pan on the grill... my family couldn't get over it! i wouldn't tell them what that 'delectable" (13 year old DS)glaze was!


----------



## hsmamato2

We went camping last week, a place with no electricity...I have to say my best meal was my premade chili, frozen in a ziploc-all I had to do was drop it ina pan at dinnertime and heat it up!


----------



## juligrl

Crock Pot recepie:

Boneless, skinless chicken breast.  Place in crockpot.  Cover with one jar of your favorite spaghetti sauce.  Cook on low 8 hours.  Chicken will be so tender and flavorful it will fall right apart.

For complete meal, cook up spaghetti and serve chicken over top.  Add toasted garlic bread and a bagged salad.


----------



## FloridaTeacher

Crockpot Lasagna

1. Make and freeze or refrigerate meat sauce before leaving home.

2. Buy oven ready lasagna noodles.

3. Defrost meat sauce, layer with noodles and cheese, cook on low about 3 hours and voila - you're done. 

4.  Depending on our mood we'll toss a salad and do garlic bread - or just have lasagna.

We usually do this on an afternoon that we spend around the Fort cause we are gone too long at the parks to do this one.


----------



## Minnie's Mate

FloridaTeacher said:
			
		

> You spent three days lying on a beach, drinking rum?... Welcome to the Caribbean, Love. (ie. Elizabeth Swan & Captain Jack Sparrow)


Now that's my kind of recipe for a great three day week end!


----------



## dgaston

One of our crockpot favorites is to use either 4 chicken breasts or legs, or 4 pork chops, one can of cream of mushroom soup, and 1 envelope dry onion soup mix.  Add two soup cans water and one soup can rice.  Let it cook 6 hours or so on low.  My family really likes this combination.


----------



## allaboutmm

dgaston said:
			
		

> One of our crockpot favorites is to use either 4 chicken breasts or legs, or 4 pork chops, one can of cream of mushroom soup, and 1 envelope dry onion soup mix.  Add two soup cans water and one soup can rice.  Let it cook 6 hours or so on low.  My family really likes this combination.


Tried this one the other day- it was a hit!!


----------



## allaboutmm

jmmelvin said:
			
		

> if you want a twist to the everyday hot dog, do Spider Dogs.
> 
> Cut a hot dog weenie about a third of the way from the ends twice. on each end.  Then you roast them on a stick.  When they start to curl up on the ends, they are done.



Nursery school teacher here- this is also good when doing an ocean theme in your room. Call them octopus hot dogs ( fat free h.d.'s won't curl).


----------



## goofytime2000

An absoulte favorite of our family.  It started as a camping meal that we brought inside.

Sticky Chicken
Favorite cuts of chicken (drumsticks seem to work best, but use what you like)
French Dressing
Orange Mamilade
Onion Soup Mix

Place chicken in a dutch oven (can also be made in a crock pot or oven).  Pour ingredients over chicken.  Cook chicken until done.  

First time we did this we had half the camp ground coming over to find out what smelled so good.  It smells wonderful, tastes fantastic, and is really messy to eat.  Enjoy.


----------



## loriandmatt

mexican crockpot chicken

2 or 3 frozen chicken breasts
1 very large jar salsa (or two smaller ones)
1 can cheese soup
(if you like your stuff spicier - like we do)
at least one jalepeno pepper seeded and chopped.

cook on low in crockpot for 6-8 hours.

can be eaten over rice, but we usually just use paper bowls and scoop it up with corn chips.  it's a snack, it's a meal, it's both.

don't forget to toss some extra grated cheese, a dollup of sour cream and some chopped green onions on top of each serving if you feel like getting fancy.


----------



## loriandmatt

ohh - thought of another one......

crock pot sheppards pie

before you leave prepare and freeze:

browned/drained ground beef, 1 can cream of mushroom soup, 1 small can peas (or corn, or what ever veggie gets you going), 1 small can mushrooms.

AND in a different container prepare and freeze:

mashed potatoes (we like to spike ours with some garlic powder and some grated cheese)

when you go to make it in the crock pot:

generally the two frozen things above are pretty much thawed so you can spread them in two layers (meat on bottom, taters on top) in your crock pot and cook on low for about 4-5 hours. (if you are going to be gone longer than that, you may want to add a bit of water to the meat mixture to keep it from drying out.  have done this when cooking it on low for closer to 8 hours and it held up well.)  TIP: freeze these items in large ziplocks or coolwhip/butter tubs.  that way you can pitch them when you are done and not have to worry about cleaning and dragging home good tupperware from a camping trip.

OR

if you have a tall round crock pot like mine (as opposed to the crocks that are more wide and shallow)

freeze the above two mixtures (meat and taters) in empty large cool whip containters.  plop them on top of each other, still frozen, in your crock pot.  they are the perfect size.


----------



## tnmom25

I'm sure you all know about this, but I wanted to remind you that Reynolds (I think) makes the crock-pot cooking bags and they are wonderful!!!  I know that after a full day at the parks, the last thing I'm going to feel like doing is clean my crock-pot.  I was so excited to find this thread, we are leaning towards camping this December, and now with these recipes, I think I'm leaning even more!!  Thanks and keep them coming!


----------



## tnmom25

I didn't see any posts about silver dollars.  Growing up a Girl Scout, we always made them at camp.  I now make them for my family and they are a big hit!

I freeze hamburger patties at home (ground beef mixed with onion soup mix)
sliced or diced potatoes (or whole red ones)
baby carrots
broccoli (optional)
onion

At camp, put one patty and a handful of each veg onto a large square of heavy duty foil.  Wrap it up and toss it onto the coals about an hour or two.

I've also done this at home in a reynolds cooking bag in a 9x13 pan, just put all patties on the bottom and toss veggies on top and bake.  This is easier at home, since you can check for doneness without unwrapping each "meal."

I'm wondering if it can be done in a crock-pot... I might give it a try soon.


----------



## Iott Family

We love to camp and we love our sweets but we get tired of the banana boats and s'mores all the time. So we pull out the crockpot and with 3-5 ingredients have amazing dessert. You can also use a dutch oven over coals. If you do this line your dutch oven with aluminum foil for quick clean up!

We make something called dump cake. The premise is a box of cake mix, filling, stick of butter/margarine and spices. Filling goes in the bottom, sprinkled with a box of cake mix, pour melted butter over that and sprinkle with spices.

Cherry Cordial/Black Forest dump cake is a can of cherry pie filling, box of devils food cake mix and stick of butter and a little cinnamon. Cook on low 4-6 hours

Tropical Delight is a can of pineapple tidbits(drained), can of cherry pie filling, box of coconut cake mix, stick of butter, sprinkle with coconut and cinnamon. Cook on low 4-6hrs.

Traditional Apple pie is a can of apple pie filling, box of spice cake mix and stick of butter. You can also use a yellow cake mix sprinkled with cinnamon and sugar.

Applesauce cake is a med-lrg jar of applesauce(chunky or smooth) and a box of spice cake mix, stick of butter.

Peanutbutter and fudge cake mix is so rich and gooey but yummy!

You can also mix pie fillings. Like cherry and apple. Blueberry and blackberry. Pineapple and cherry. Apple and cranberry. I use yellow or spice cake mixes with these. 

I really hope you enjoy any or all of these!


----------



## bevtoy

RescueRanger said:


> This is not a recipe but a suggestion. We just bought a Kitchen Kettle made by Presto. It is a 6 quart electric pot with a nonstick surface inside and out. It can be used to steam, boil, or fry. It comes with a steamer/fryer basket. We have been testing it out this past week and so far it works wonderfully. It only cost us $22.00 at Wal-Mart. We have made pasta, instant mashed potatos, and chili in it. So far so good. We haven't tried steaming or deep frying anything yet. It is easy to clean out with the nonstick surface which is a must in our popup camper. We highly recommend it.


 
We bought one of these also.  It takes a long time to get the oil hot but works well otherwise.


----------



## bevtoy

Jesussavedme said:


> Ingredients:
> 
> marshmallows
> Keebler fudge stripe cookies
> 
> Just like always, roast your marshmallow but then you just put it in between 2 fudge stripe cookies and OH MY GOSH they are AWESOME!


We sometimes use Nutella chocolate hazelnut spread instead of Hershey bars,its awsome!(Next to the peanut butter in the grocery store.)


----------



## bevtoy

Take peach halves and place them on aluminum foil square. Put 1 tablespoon of brown sugar in the hole and sprinkle with cinnamon plus a few minature marshmallows. Fold up foil and place in campfire untill marshmallows are melted....delicious!


----------



## Iott Family

bevtoy said:


> Take peach halves and place them on aluminum foil square. Put 1 tablespoon of brown sugar in the hole and sprinkle with cinnamon plus a few minature marshmallows. Fold up foil and place in campfire untill marshmallows are melted....delicious!



Are these fresh or canned peaches? Thanks!!!!!


----------



## bevtoy

Iott Family said:


> Are these fresh or canned peaches? Thanks!!!!!


Oh sorry! They are the canned peaches.


----------



## bennythepug

Try this out in the crock pot.  Its easy and the FW kids loved it!
  1 small jar grape jelly
  1 small jar chili sauce 
  1 package kiebasa, cut up

cook on low 3 hours.  serve with crackers and cheese.  FW 7/08 !!!!


----------



## Boomer1

1 box reg. cake mix ( any flavor)
3 eggs
1/3 c. oil
1 c. water
Mix all ingrediants together and pour batter evenly into a microwaveable bundt pan or cake dish and microwave on medium high for 10 minutes, turning every 3 to 4 minutes if your microwave is not equipped with a turntable. If it's not done, keep microwaving it for intervals of 3 to 4 minutes. Cake is done when it pulls away from the sides of the dish and it looses its "wet" look and/or when a toothpick inserted into the middle comes out clean.
A white or yellow cake will not brown in the microwave so if you will not be frosting the cake you may wish to use a chocolate mix. Any cake mix will come out very moist and delicious.
We will be using this recipe in our TT microwave at the Fort this Christmas!


----------



## jsmla

Not really a recipe but I like to buy several pounds of on sale ground turkey and brown it at home with onions and green peppers.  I divvy it up in meal-sized portions and freeze in Ziplocs.  Then at the campground I just add the ground turkey and whatever sauce I want to the crockpot.  

Spaghetti:  Add spaghetti sauce of your choice.  Sometimes I add the noodles to the crockpot (macaroni works best for me), sometimes I cook them separately if we want real spaghetti.  When I do the macaroni I stir it in after we get "home", top the whole thing with cheese and cook it on high for about 30 more minutes.  We have a salad and garlic bread with this.

Tacos: Taco mix and water.  We use this to make big taco salads with all the fixings:  lettuce, tortilla chips, beans, canned chopped tomatoes, cheese, sour cream, etc.   

Chili: I add Trappey's red beans, black beans, canned tomatoes and chili spices.  Sometimes I used frozen cooked and shredded chicken breasts instead of the ground turkey.  We'll usually have crackers and some sort of fruit or fruit salad with this.

Sloppy Joes: I use Manwich sauce in the can when we're on the road.  We like baked beans (I doctor up the canned ones with ketchup, honey and spices) and broccoli salad with our sloppy joes.

I set the crockpot on low before we leave and dinner is waiting for us when we return.  Not exactly gourmet or super healthy, but cheap, filling and easy peasy after a long day at the parks.  I don't usually use so much canned stuff at home but our trailer's fridge is small and, anyway, it's my vacation too!

Jennifer


----------



## graciejane

We like to put 1 1/2 - 2 lbs - of round steak cut into serving sizes in the crockpot, cover it with dry beefy onion soup mix and 1 can cr. of mushroom soup and 1 can of cr. of chicken soup (the low fat soups work great).  Cook on high for 3-4 hours or low for 8.  I serve it over baked potatoes done in a different crockpot or noodles if we have time.


----------



## disneynan

Thanks for all these great recipes. We bought our first camper last fall and will be camping for the first time next weekend locally (weather permitting).

We will be camping at FW 8/08 and DH is already planning our meals! I have copied and pasted many ideas from this thread.

Made beef brisket in the crockpot a few nights ago with cream of mushroom soup, one beef boullion cube and a few shakes of Worchestershire sauce. Everyone loved it served with rice. Thanks for the inspiration for a quick, easy and delicious meal.


----------



## WeRblam

Here's an easy crock pot recipe.  Get two links of Turkey or Polksa Kielbasa and cut into bite size pieces.  Add about 3/4 cup of brown sugar and stir til all the kielbasa is covered.  Heat on high for 3- 4 hours or low for 7-8.

This is a great appetizer or meal.  When I serve it as a meal I cut back on the brown sugar I use.  A nice salad and rice pilaf makes this quick and easy!


----------



## Jennifer823

We're staying in the cabins in June, these are great ideas.  I think I'll pack my crockpot and set some dinners to cook while we're at the parks.   Thank you!


----------



## MBMacs

Getting hungry reading this. We are gona freeze some kabobs to bring down and grill on the 4th of July.


----------



## mrzrich

Just made this today

Pork Roast
2 Apples
1 medium onion
1 cup maple syrup
1 cup wine

Cook in crockpot 6 hours until falling apart

Yummy over rice or mashed potatoes!


----------



## Stevelp

PattnFmly said:


> More suggestions here, mostly from my Mom whom I copy!  We would always do some pre-cooking before camping and then there'd only be part of the meal to make which would be something fast.  Like : 1) make meatballs & sauce at home, freeze them until that night, then just cook the pasta at the site & grab a loaf of french bread and dinner was done.  Or 2) We would also do the same with the hamburger/spices/tomato sauce for American chop suey.  And 3) cook cut up boneless chicken breast in gravy and freeze.  Then we'd just make a couple boxes of stuffing mix and some vegetables and voila.     Yum!



I do this with my world famous chili.  It tastes better the second day (I usually freeze some to take camping) and it is so easy, Just let it thaw during the trip, heat and serve.  Also great with some french or italian gread for dipping.  Now I am making my mouth water.


----------



## lucas

If you are looking for a roast recipe you have got to try this one.  It is from the What's For Dinner Thread on the Community Board.  Everyone over there raves about it.  I've made it a couple of times and it is great.  Sounds kinds weird with those 3 envelopes but it makes a fantastic gravy.  Serve with potatoes or make sandwiches!   

beef roast
1 envelope Ranch dressing mix
1 envelope Italian dressing mix
1 envelope brown gravy mix
1/2 cup water

Place roast in a slow cooker. In a small bowl, combine mixes and water. Whisk together. Pour over roast. Add some cut up celery and carrots to the pot.  Cover and cook on low 7-8 hours until tender.

I also do this at home in the oven - 350 degrees for about 4 hours.


----------



## minnieandmickey

Here's one I got from Paula Deen's show:

Taco Soup

1 lb of ground beef, needs to be cooked first
chopped onion, to your taste
1 lg can of red kidney beans
2 sm cans of black or pinto beans (drained)
1 lg cans of chopped tomatoes 
1 can of mexican style tomatoes
1 can stewed tomates (can use plain of for a little more kick get the ones with the grean chiles)
1 pkg taco mix
1pkg ranch dressing mix

Throw all of this in a crock pot and cook on low while you are at the parks.  Serve with corn or tortilla chips, sour cream, and cheese.


My family love this, my husband say it tastes like an inside out burrito supreme.


----------



## ms1031

I make a Taco Soup similar to Paula Deens.

1lb ground beef browned with 1 chopped medium sized onion (drain off fat)
1 pkg taco seasoning
1 pkg ranch dressing mix
2 cans chicken broth
1 can corn (drained)
1 lg can diced tomatoes
1 can rotel tomatoes (mild, medium, or hot - whatever you prefer)
1 can pinto beans (drained)
1 cup instant rice

Cook until rice is tender.  

Serve with shredded cheese, sour cream, tortilla chips and/or flour tortillas.


----------



## hollybearsmom

Just wanted to say that I made the Chocolate pudding Cake stuff for Father's Day, it went over wonderfully.  We had it with whipped topping and vanilla ice cream.  Thought it tasted just like the hot fudge sundae cake from Shoney's!  Yummy!

recipe from the cooking thread
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1153049&referrerid=&highlight=chocolate+cake+recipe


----------



## stacktester

Macs I was just fixing to ask if anybody had some Kabob recipes. I'm wanting to do some Kabobs as well. I have some shrimp so I'm thinking of making beef, chicken and shrimp. Not on the same stick though. Maybe we can do some one night.


----------



## MBMacs

stacktester said:


> Macs I was just fixing to ask if anybody had some Kabob recipes. I'm wanting to do some Kabobs as well. I have some shrimp so I'm thinking of making beef, chicken and shrimp. Not on the same stick though. Maybe we can do some one night.



Peg got some at our Kroger that we seasoned and marinated before freezing. I am thinking of doing some grilled shrimp on the 4th as well. Maybe a lime and garlic sauce....For the beef we used redwine, garlic, onion powders, montreal seasoning, the chicken is just salt and peper, will put some fresh lemon on it while grilling.,,,,,,,Getting hungry now.


----------



## Iott Family

1 can frozen Bacardi Mixers margherita mix-thawed
1 T minced garlic-fresh is best
1 T fresh cilantro

Mix and marinate meat ( chicken, shrink, flank steak) overnight in the fridge.
Its completely alcohol free and family friendly!


----------



## dtum

Just want to say we love the cheesy chicken.  I make it at home as well as camping.  Great taste and so easy!


----------



## Tbug1966

Boomer1 said:


> For those of us who have the luxury of a microwave in our RV , I was at a wedding shower this past week and the bride received a silicone cake pan.  According to the wrapping you can prepare a cake in the microwave using this type of pan.  Does anyone have a recipe for this that you could make using a cake mix ?  This would be great money saver at Fort Wilderness as my children would not be begging me to buy the chocolate cake they sell at the Meadow and Settlement. I have also heard you can cook desserts in a crockpot.  Any camping friendly ones to share?



Hi:

For microwave cakes, the typical recipe is one package of cake mix.  One can of pie filling and 3 eggs.  You can use chocolate cake with cherry pie filling, lemon cake with lemon pie filling.  Spice cake with apple pie filling.  Mix and match any flavors you want.  I typically add 1/4 cup of applesauce to the mix if I use a pie filling with big chunks of fruit it in like the apple or the cherry.  You microwave the cake on high for 1000 watt ovens just 1/4 of the time you would normally bake the cake.  If you microwave has a higher wattage, microwave at 75% power.  Let the cake sit for 1/4 of the microwave cooking time.  When the cake is done, it will start to pull away from the edges.  The center may still look wet, but during the cooling off time, the microparticles are still cooking the food eventhough the oven is off.

Or, you can take a can of german chocolate cake icing.  Spread the icing on the buttom and sides of the pan.  Make the cake according to directions.  Use applesauce instead of oil for a lower fat cake...place the cake mix directly over top of the icing.  Cook for 1/4 of the regular oven cooking time.  Let cake sit for 10 minutes, then flip over onto a cake plate.  Let the cake sit with the pan on top for another 10 minutes.  The cake absorbs the liquid from the icing causing the cake to be really moist and yummy!

Teresa


----------



## disneynan

I got this recipe from my cousin and make it often. It can be doubled, I increase the cooking time a bit. Great served over ice cream!

Lightly grease bottom of crockpot. Place one bag of frozen peaches or 2 cups of fresh sliced peaches. Add 1 TBSP cornstarch, 1/2 tsp vanilla extract, 1/4 cup brown sugar and 1/4 - 1/2 tsp cinnamon. Toss to mix.

In a seperate bowl mix together 1 box of Jiffy white cake mix or 1/2 of a 181/4 ox white cake mix with 4 TBSP melted butter (mixture will be very thick); spread over fruit.

Cover and cook on high for 3-31/2 hours.

It comes out like a fruit crisp. You can use any fruit you want: frozen, canned or fresh. When using canned fruit I drain the liquid first.


----------



## PlusToo

bennythepug said:


> Try this out in the crock pot.  Its easy and the FW kids loved it!
> 1 small jar grape jelly
> 1 small jar chili sauce
> 1 package kiebasa, cut up
> 
> cook on low 3 hours.  serve with crackers and cheese.  FW 7/08 !!!!



We do this with frozen meatballs.  DH & Kids love them!


----------



## PenskeSth1

I got this Fix it and forget-it 5 ingredient favorites comforting slow-cooker recipes cook book off of QVC and it has some wonderful recipes in it and they are ALL so easy. So far all the dishes I have tried have been very good.

One of my favorites is "Chicken Broccoli Alfredo" 
Makes 4 servings....Prep time 30 min. Cooking time 1-2 hours

8oz. pkg, noodles, or spaghetti (half a 16 oz. pkg.)
1 1/2 cups of fresh or frozen broccoli
1 lb. uncooked boneless, skinless chicken breasts, cubed.
10 oz. can of cream of mushroom soup
1/2 cup grated mild cheddar cheese

1. cook noodles according to package directions, adding broccoli during the last 4 minutes of the cooking time.
Drain
2. Saute the chicken in a non-stick skillet, or in the microwave, until no longer pink in the center.
3. Combine all ingredients in slow cooker.
4. Cover and cook on low 1-2 hours, or until heated through and until cheese is melted.


----------



## idgystripes

This is a great thread! I'm glad I stumbled across it. I've got some catching up to do! Thanks for all the great ideas!!!


----------



## DznyDreamz

This IS a great thread.  I am not going camping, but those crock pot dinners come in so handy with working a full day and having a kid to feed.

I put either a pork tenderloin or chops in my crock pot (usually brown first on the stove, but I am not sure it actually makes a difference) and then add a can of chicken stock.  Let it cook for several hours and it will pull apart.  Then I add in a bottle of BBQ sauce (depending on the taste of the sauce I may add some spices) to warm and serve over nice buns for a yummy pulled pork sandwich.  Serve with baked beans and cole slaw. Easy and good!


----------



## des1954

Skillet AuGratin Casserole​ 
1lb fully cooked kielbasa - cut into 1/2 inch circles
1 medium onion, diced
1 4.9oz package AuGratin Potatoes
1/8 tsp cayenne pepper
2 1/3c water
2/3 c milk
1 Tbs Margarine or Butter
1 16oz package of frozen, mixed vegetables​ 
Directions:​ 
In a large skillet cook kielbasa & onion together until sausage is browned and onion is tender.​ 
Add potato slices and seasoning envelope; milk; water; margarine; cayenne pepper; stir well and bring to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer ten minutes, stirring occasionally.​ 
Add frozen veggies, mix well, and simmer 10-12 minutes or until veggies are tender; stirring occasionally.​ 
Makes 4 servings.​ 


---I'm sorry, but I don't have the N.I. on this recipe, but it is YuMmY!! ​


----------



## Flametamr

Items needed:

1 or 2 packs Lipton Onion Soup Mix
2 Cans Campbells Golden Mushroom Soup
1 Small Bag of Red Potatoes
1 Small Bag of Baby Carrots
1 Beef Chuck Roast 
Water as needed
Salt or Pepper or extra onions to taste.

Place Chuck Roast in Crock Pot.
Mix both soups togeather with water as needed.
Pour over Chuck Roast.
Add Potatoes and Carrots.
Be sure of enough liquid to cover ingredients well.

Slow cook for 6 to 8 hours. Will be very tender. Feeds 4 people from a regular size crock pot. If using a larger pot adjust Beef and other items accordingly.


----------



## katdocnorf

Required: aluminum foil 
paper towels 
long fire tongs 
Ingredients: Serves One: 
1/4 lb. hamburger
1 potato 
1 carrot 
katchup or BBQ sauce
1/4 onion, optional 

Seasoning: salt, pepper, ... 

Notes: Create a foil wrapper for each person by sandwiching a wet paper towel between two squares of foil. This will help even the heat and prevent burning. 
Instructions: Wash, peel, and dice the vegetables. 
With clean fingers, pull the hamburger into bits and place on foil wrapper.
Season hamburger and add vegetables and sauce as desired. 
Fold foil into a flat package sealed well. 
Place the dinner on coals. 
Cook for 10 minutes, then flip and cook 10 more. 
Unwrap and check one dinner to see if they are done. 

I do this many different ways.  You can do it on campfire or grill (gas or charcoal) --adjust time for grill (may need a little longer depending on heat).  Also for an alternative to red meat, use boneless chicken breast and cream of chicken or cream of mushroom soup (dont mix w/water, just straight from can) instead of katchup or bbq sauce.  For chicken times may also need to slightly increase depending on temp and size of chicken.   I had one huge piece of chicken that I did for my husband on gas grill and it needed about 40 min total (20 on each side)

**also make sure 2 layers of tin foil and paper towel in between..  I made the mistake of not doing this once and it burned the bottom  of the meat (meat stuck to tin foil)...  

***I have also veried ground beef and put a little chopped onion and green pepper and a little bread cumbs and an egg and shaped it in an oblong patty and put on bottom and placed veggies on top and used some canned meat loaf fixing sauce and pour that over it... mmmmm  good...   It's like your own personal meat loaf....  (also lengthen time for this as well)

ENJOY.....


----------



## gillenkl

graciejane said:


> We like to put 1 1/2 - 2 lbs - of round steak cut into serving sizes in the crockpot, cover it with dry beefy onion soup mix and 1 can cr. of mushroom soup and 1 can of cr. of chicken soup (the low fat soups work great).  Cook on high for 3-4 hours or low for 8.  I serve it over baked potatoes done in a different crockpot or noodles if we have time.




how do you do baked potatoes in a crockpot?


----------



## jima53

We have been taking a spiral cut ham and cook it the day before we go on our trips.  This is for those that might drive overnight.  We take the meat off the bone and have lots of nice sandwich meat.

Jim

Of course you could alwyas add some of this to mac and cheese or make a nice ham/pasta salad.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Homemade chicken and rice soup. I save the drippings from when I roast a chicken in a freezer bag along with some bits of chicken, take it out of the freezer, put in large pan, add a large can of chicken stock, 2 cups of cooked minute rice, garlic and salt and pepper to taste. Great tasty, quick camping lunch.


----------



## acourtwdw2

We bring homemade sandwich spread camping
bolonga ground
sweet relish
Mayo

mix and put in ziplock bags or premake sandwiches. Put them in the freezer and let thaw in the refrig.

We also bring our small george foreman grill to the resorts to make grilled cheese, french toast and other items in our room when we bring the teenagers who are always hungry.


----------



## blisschaser

My family recently relocated from the west coast to the east coast.  Because we have kids that were going to be starting school the following fall--we moved in May---we knew we wanted to be in a house by school.  We decided camping would be a fun way to spend the summer while looking for a house, not to mention providing us flexibilty for a quick close.  So our entire family camped, in tents, for 4 months.  I quickly found out you can cook pretty much anything in a crockpot.  I have tons of suggestions for crock pot ideas for every meal.  We'd wake up to flavored oatmeals or baked apples, and come home after the beach and have french dips, chicken teriyaki, etc. One of my family's favorites was baked ziti.  Here is a recipe for that.

1 pound ground beef--(you can also use sausage if you prefer, and to attempt to make this a little healthier, morningstar farms makes sausage crumbles that are vegetarian and low fat, but I swear even the most carniverous wouldn't know it, and as a bonus it doesn't really need to be browned beforehand.)
1 medium onion 
2 tsps. dried Italian seasoning 
1/2 tsp. salt 
2 jars (apx. 25 oz. each) pasta sauce 
1 container (15 oz.) ricotta cheese 
2 cups mozzarella cheese, divided 
1 cups grated Parmesan cheese 
1 box (10 oz.) ziti noodles 

Cook ground beef and onions in a large skillet over medium-high 
heat, stirring occasionally, until beef is no longer pink. Stir in 
seasonings to evenly coat meat; stir in pasta sauce. Set aside. 

Mix 1 cup mozzarella, the ricotta and Parmesan in a medium bowl. 
Spoon 2 cups of meat sauce into 5 - 6 qt. slow cooker. Top with 2 
cups ziti. Drop half of the cheese mixture, by rounded tablespoons, 
over ziti; carefully spread over ziti using back of spoon. Layer 
with 2 cups meat sauce, the remaining ziti and remaining cheese. 
Add remaining meat sauce, completely covering all the ziti and 
cheese. Place lid on slow cooker. 

Cook on LOW for 6 to 7 hours or HIGH for 4 to 5 hours or until 
noodles are tender. 

Carefully remove lid to allow steam to escape. Sprinkle with 
the remaining 1 cup mozzarella; let stand 10 minutes until melted.


----------



## Shannone1

blisschaser said:


> My family recently relocated from the west coast to the east coast.  Because we have kids that were going to be starting school the following fall--we moved in May---we knew we wanted to be in a house by school.  We decided camping would be a fun way to spend the summer while looking for a house, not to mention providing us flexibilty for a quick close.  So our entire family camped, in tents, for 4 months.  I quickly found out you can cook pretty much anything in a crockpot.  I have tons of suggestions for crock pot ideas for every meal.  We'd wake up to flavored oatmeals or baked apples, and come home after the beach and have french dips, chicken teriyaki, etc. One of my family's favorites was baked ziti.  Here is a recipe for that.
> 
> .



That sounds really good...I am going to try it when we go camping over spring break.    Couple of questions...

1- What size crock pot do you use ??
2- How many servings does this recipe make ??
3- You don't cook the noodles first, right ??


----------



## blisschaser

Shannone1 said:


> That sounds really good...I am going to try it when we go camping over spring break.    Couple of questions...
> 
> 1- What size crock pot do you use ??
> 2- How many servings does this recipe make ??
> 3- You don't cook the noodles first, right ??



1. Hmmm, mine is pretty big, possibly even an 8 quart, but it may just be 6. 
2. Now this is a relevant question.  I suppose the official answer would be around 8, maybe 10, if you are talking about 1 cup servings.  My husband and son eat at least 3 cup servings, and my husband eats at least 2 plates.  (on an annoying side note, he never gains a pound!!! Tall and thin, soooo annoying.) We are a family of 5 and there have been times we have leftovers depending how hungry my husband is.   
3. I do not cook the noodles first.  You can, but I find they turn out too mushy,especially if for some reason it has to sit an extra hour or something.  I've seen recipes only call for 1 jar of sauce, but I find that 2 jars helps cook the noodles and keeps them from getting dry.  Also, a tip.....spray the crockpot first!  I serve it with salad and garlic bread.  Enjoy!


----------



## blisschaser

You know I realize, when I make this, I usually use a box and a half of ziti and some extra cheese.  I would say the recipe as posted would make about 6 servings.  Sorry I can't be more help on the serving issue, I'm not much of a measuring cooker, and I adjust recipes a lot.  LOL.


----------



## Shannone1

blisschaser said:


> You know I realize, when I make this, I usually use a box and a half of ziti and some extra cheese.  I would say the recipe as posted would make about 6 servings.  Sorry I can't be more help on the serving issue, I'm not much of a measuring cooker, and I adjust recipes a lot.  LOL.



That does help, thanks.  I also tend to use a little more sauce when making noodles in the crock pot so they don't dry out.  We have a 5 quart crockpot in our motorhome and there are 5 in my family as well.  The amount of food is similar to what we would use at home, so I am sure it will be enough for my family of 5.


----------



## genhand

a couples of years ago, Today's parent did something with recipes for happy campers... here's the link http://www.todaysparent.com/food/co...rticle.jsp?content=20050603_164902_584&page=1 the blueberry and oatmeal pancakes are really good and the recipes are very kids friendly!!!! 

http://www.todaysparent.com/food/cookingwithkids/article.jsp?content=20050603_164902_584&page=1


----------



## D&DDisney

gillenkl said:


> how do you do baked potatoes in a crockpot?



Not sure how to do them in a crock pot, but I found a recipe for doing them in a can on the campfire.

Take potato and poke holes
Put into a tin can
Put tin foil on the end of the can.
Put can into edge of campfire for 20min.


----------



## gingermouse17

subscribing


----------



## DAniece

Boomer1 said:


> For those of us who have the luxury of a microwave in our RV , I was at a wedding shower this past week and the bride received a silicone cake pan.  According to the wrapping you can prepare a cake in the microwave using this type of pan.  Does anyone have a recipe for this that you could make using a cake mix ?  This would be great money saver at Fort Wilderness as my children would not be begging me to buy the chocolate cake they sell at the Meadow and Settlement. I have also heard you can cook desserts in a crockpot.  Any camping friendly ones to share?



Triple Chocolate Mess

Ingredients
1 package chocolate cake mix(any)
1 pint sour cream
1 pkg. instant chocolate pudding(any size)
1 6oz. bag chocolate chips
3/4 c. oil
4 eggs
1 c. water

 Instructions
Spray crock pot / slow cooker with non-stick spray. Mix all ingrediants. Cook on low for 6-8 hours. Try not to lift the lid. Serve with ice cream. 

EG


----------



## DAniece

This one may be a bit more complicated at a campsite...
I'll try to make adjustments to make it easier

1 big bag of frozen chicken breasts
1 small can of green chiles, chopped
1 can nacho cheese soup
1 beer (you can leave out for a less "soupy" mix)
garlic to taste (we use a LOT)

put all this in the crock pot and cook all day

shred the chicken and wrap in flour tortillas (maybe 10 or so), line them up in baking dish

pour the sauce & ONE CAN ENCHILADA SAUCE over the top of the tortillas

top with a bag of SHREDDED CHEESE

heat in oven until really good a bubbly

Okay, if I was going to do this without an oven...
I'd include the shredded cheese in the flour tortilla with the chicken, put it on plates and cover with sauce & enchilada sauce

If you like things spicy, include a can of jalapenos in the crock pot mixture

These are always a huge hit at football parties and such, great thing is that I can make them in the oven, cover with foil, wrap with a beach towel and they're warm enough to serve 

Actually, if you had some steamed rice or even some corn chips crunched up, you could top with everything and still have a great meal.

EG


----------



## grumpygirl521

since we stay in the cabins we dont bring the crock pot but my grampa does make these really good breakfasts for us everyday 

Ingredients:
eggs
potatoes
bread 
bacon (turkey bacon)
pepper
salt
onions
pam
butter


chop the potatoes into fine slices
chop the onions
cook in a pan for about 15 min (until golden brown)
add salt/pepper

put on plate rap in tin foil to keep it warm

cook the eggs (any style u want)

Put bacon on and toast toast 


plate and serve 


i kno its not muck but its all i can think of


----------



## blisschaser

gillenkl said:


> how do you do baked potatoes in a crockpot?




Not sure if you are still looking for this or not...BUT........

Prick pots with fork.  Wrap them in foil.  Fill Crock-Pot with 6 to 12
 potatoes.  Cover.  Go away.  Cook on Low 8 to 10 hours (High:  2 1/2 to 4
 hours].  Come back.  Don't you dare add water!

Hope it helps.
Melissa


----------



## VACAMPER

Has anyone ever baked potaotes in their dutch oven.  I'm new to this form of cookinng so any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## ffpm63

The first one I use to do in scouts. Dutch oven Pizza:
Use a tube of dinner rolls a small can pizza sauce and a regular size bag of mozerella cheese and any other ingrediants you like on pizza. Use the rolls as the crust in the bottom of a greased dutch oven put on the rest of the stuff and cook over a fire makes a nice thick crust pizza. Try to keep it on a cooler part of the fire so the bottom does not burn. 

The other is a skillet breakfast.
One bag Potatoes O'Brien
1 smoked Sausage
1 dozen eggs 
1 tsp veg oil
salt and pepper

Start with the potatoes and oil in the skillet cover  cook approx 5 min 
add the sausage
when this mixture is about done add the eggs beaten like scramble cook while stiring until eggs are done season to taste. Feeds 3-4 Firemen.

Bonus scout recipe:

If you are having a large gathering have everyone bring a can of their favorite soup mix together and serve with chowmein noodles. You would be surprised at how good the mixtures taste.


----------



## HappyCamper87

I'm planning our first trip to our seasonal campground this next weekend and I just finished my meal plan.  Here is one right from Best Recipes cookbook, but I don't think they'll mind.  In fact I highly recommend any of their cookbooks I use them all the time. 

1 - 1 1/2 lb beef flank steak 

1 tsp finely shredded lemon peel 

1/2 cup lemon juice (I say you have to use FRESH - no yellow plastic bottles please!)

2 Tbsp sugar 

2 Tbsp soy sauce

2 tsp snipped fresh oregano or 1/2 tsp dried oregano crushed

1/8 tsp pepper

Grilled lemon wedges (optional)

Shredded lemon peel (optional)

1. Trip fat from steak. (I've heard of people doing that, but I've never tried it.  Fat is where the flavor lives!)
Score both sides of steak in diamond pattern by making shallow diagonal cuts in 1-inch intervals.  Place teak in a resealable plastic bag set in a shallow dish. (or flat and just turn regularly - no biggie). 

2. For marinade, in a small bowl, combine the sauce, oregano and pepper.  Pour marinade over teak seal bag; turn to coat steak.  Marinate in refrigerator for at least 2 hours or up to 24 hours; turn occassionally.  (I am making mine 2 to 3 days ahead and throwing in a zip lock). 

3 Drain Steak, reserving marinade.  Grill steak on the rack of an uncovered grill directly over medium coals for 17 to 21 minutes or until medium doneness (160 degrees) turning and brushing once with reserved marinade halfway through grilling.  Discard remaining marinade. 

4. To serve, slice steak across the grain, If desired, serve with grilled lemon wedges and garnish with additional lemon peel.  Makes 6 servings. (I make a double batch - great leftovers if there are any. 

I know this may seem like too much work to some but I love to cook and I will have it ready to grill before we leave for campground.  I'm only 4 hours (tow time) from the Fort so I can get by with preparing before we leave.  

I love this recipe by the way, it is a regular on our table.


----------



## HappyCamper87

Also trying this one:

3 medium bananas, cut into 1-inch chunks

1 1/2 cups large strawberries, halved

1 1/2 cups fresh pineapple chunks 

1 pint vanilla ice cream 

1/2 cup carmel and/or chocolate ice cream topping

chopped nuts 

whipped cream 

maraschino cherries

1. Soak eight 6 or 8 inch wooden skewers in enough water to cover for 30 minutes; drain.  Alternately tread bananas, strawberries, and pineapple onto skewers, leaving a 1/4 inch between pieces. 

2. Grill fruit skewers on the rack of an uncovered grill directly over medium coals about 5 minutes or until fruits are warm and bananas are lightly browned, turning occasionally.  Remove from grill. 

3. Place a scoop of ice cream and 2 fruit skewers in each serving dish.  Drizzle with carmel and/or chocolate ice cream topping.  Go wild with the other suggested toppings. 

Does anyone know if you could pre-make kabobs and freeze this kind of fruit?

Sounds yummy though doesn't it?


----------



## dani blaski

just subscribing!


----------



## my3princes

Thanks for all the great ideas.  We love campfire eclairs.

I can of pillsbury croissants
vanilla pudding
chocolate frosting

Use your marshmellow stick and wrap a big clump of aluminum foil around the end.  Wrap one or 2 croissants around the end and cook over fire until golden brown.  Carefully remove the cooked croissant from the foil (the smoother the foil the better).  Place vanilla pudding in a ziplock and cut off one of the bottom corners.  Gently squeeze the pudding into the croissant cavity.  Add frosting to the outside and enjoy. 

These can be a little messy, but very yummy


----------



## VACAMPER

1 pound boneless skinless chicken
1/2 med. pineapple
1 med. green pepper
1 med. sweet red pepper
1 large onion, spanish
1/4 cup orange juice or pineapple juice
3 med. garlic cloves
2 Tb. soy sauce
1 tsp. olive oil
cooking spray
2 cups white rice,kept hot

cut each chicken breast, pineapple, peppers, and onion into approximately twentyfour one inch pieces. Combine chicken, pineapple juice, garlic, soy sauce and oil in a large bowl and marinate for at least 1 hr. up to 24hrs.

Lighly coat veggies with cooking spray. Thread chicken and veggies onto skewers. Brush with marinade. Grill over med. heat.  Serve over rice.


----------



## Condiment Queen

This may sound very weird but I have gotten some great reveiws on it! 

This all started as an elaborate plot to make the worlds most caffinated breakfast. In turn, I have invented the world's first Mountain Dew bassed Jelly! 

core and peel one red apple and slice into bite size peices. Put a light coting of Mountain Dew in the bottom of a small frying pan. Gently fry till carmalized!

Then in a seprate pot pour apple peices into two cups of Mounain Dew and bring to a boil. Stir in Blackberry flavored Jello and stir stir stir! 

Turn down the heat a bit and add two cups of sugar. Stir till everything's disolved. It dosn't take long

Next take a lemmon, chop in half and squeeze the juice out and stir into the mix. 

Next remove from heat and chill until it looks like jelly, spread on your toast or bagal and enjoy with a glass of Dew or coffee!


----------



## DebbieT11

OK, this is cooking *my* way!  You need 3 things....

A whole pork tenderloin
a can of cranberry sauce (any kind)
an envelope of onion soup mix (any kind)

plop it all in the crockpot, cook it till you can't stand the smell any longer..... we eat it sliced one night, and shredded on sammies the next night.  Yum-O!~!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

DebbieT11 said:


> OK, this is cooking *my* way!  You need 3 things....
> 
> A whole pork tenderloin
> a can of cranberry sauce (any kind)
> an envelope of onion soup mix (any kind)
> 
> plop it all in the crockpot, cook it till you can't stand the smell any longer..... we eat it sliced one night, and shredded on sammies the next night.  Yum-O!~!



Jeeez...all these technological terms....SPEAK ENGLISH WOULD YA!!!!!! This is simple enough for even ME to do the cooking!!!


----------



## DebbieT11

Sheesh, BDR.... just make it for alla us memorial day and we'll all be good.... yummy stuff!  Even *you* can do it!!


----------



## des1954

DebbieT11 said:


> OK, this is cooking *my* way! You need 3 things....
> 
> A whole pork tenderloin
> a can of cranberry sauce (any kind)
> an envelope of onion soup mix (any kind)
> 
> plop it all in the crockpot, cook it till you can't stand the smell any longer..... we eat it sliced one night, and shredded on sammies the next night. Yum-O!~!


Do I detect a Rachel Ray fan?


----------



## thomasclan85

HappyCamper87 said:


> Also trying this one:
> 
> 3 medium bananas, cut into 1-inch chunks
> 
> 1 1/2 cups large strawberries, halved
> 
> 1 1/2 cups fresh pineapple chunks
> 
> 1 pint vanilla ice cream
> 
> 1/2 cup carmel and/or chocolate ice cream topping
> 
> chopped nuts
> 
> whipped cream
> 
> maraschino cherries
> 
> 1. Soak eight 6 or 8 inch wooden skewers in enough water to cover for 30 minutes; drain.  Alternately tread bananas, strawberries, and pineapple onto skewers, leaving a 1/4 inch between pieces.
> 
> 2. Grill fruit skewers on the rack of an uncovered grill directly over medium coals about 5 minutes or until fruits are warm and bananas are lightly browned, turning occasionally.  Remove from grill.
> 
> 3. Place a scoop of ice cream and 2 fruit skewers in each serving dish.  Drizzle with carmel and/or chocolate ice cream topping.  Go wild with the other suggested toppings.
> 
> Does anyone know if you could pre-make kabobs and freeze this kind of fruit?
> 
> Sounds yummy though doesn't it?



 Banana splits are my favorite ice cream dessert. Never thought of grilling the fruit - I bet it makes bananas so yummy! Thanks for this one!


----------



## mandicope

My family and I are going camping in two weeks and never thought to bring along the slow cooker.  You can only have so many hot dogs and hamburgers.


----------



## specialkidsmom

If you have a microwave, you can cook a pork tenderloin in the microwave in ten mins or so. (safe temp is 160.) Just add your favorite spices. You could also marinate before cooking. ( this is a fast and easy receipe we use all the time during baseball season.) serve on rolls as sandwiches or plain with easy sides or salads. (also this is great in your salad.)You really wont beleive how moist this is even though done in micro. Delicous******

Also we do bbq roast sandwiches. I cook a roast in the crockpot at home. Shred it and put in the freezer. When you get to the camp site and are ready to cook it, just dump it in the crock pot and pour bbq sauce over it and leave it on low or even keep warm for a few hours and it is ready for sandwiches when you return.


----------



## specialkidsmom

We like to make cheesesteak sandwiches. Walmart sells a box with about 4 patties in it. It takes about 3-5 mins even from frozen. Just add your favorite seasonings. Easy


----------



## VACAMPER

I was going to post this recipe and seen the prior post.  Her way sounds alot easier.

1 1/2 pounds top sirlion steak
bell pepper, 1/2 in. slices
large onion, 1/2 inch slices
8 ounces mushrooms,quartered
1/4 cup olive oil
2 tsp. garlic powder
2 tbsp. onion soup mix
2 tbsp. worcestershire sauce
1 cup mayo
1 tsp minced garlic
6 slices provolone cheese
6 sandwich rolls

Slice steak into very thin slices.  Place in a large ziploc bag.

in another bag place veggies.

whisk together olive oil, garlic powder, onion soup mix and worcestershire sauce.  Pour half on steaks and half on veggies.  Marinate.

Combine mayo and minced garlic.

Preheat saute pan on grill.  Saute veggies 10-15 min.  Grill steak,

Spread rolls with garlic mayo.  Fill rolls with steak, veggies & cheese.  Wrap sandwiches in foil and place back on grill to melt cheese.

Tip- put steak in freezer for a while to make it easier to slice.

I use a little extra meat and cheese.


----------



## iheartdisney

My favorite campng dessert (ok, besides smores. But smores aren't a dessert as much as a staple) is banana boats.

Take banana, do not peel.
Slit it from top to bottom, and fill the slit with mni-chocolate chips, mini marshmellows and pecans. Wrap in foil, throw them on the coals. These are always a favorite on the night we made foil pack dinners.


----------



## neojacksparrow

sounds scrumptious


----------



## Nikfour

Here is a very EASY camping recipe. 
Get two ham steaks. Mix 1/4 c lemon juice, 1 c packed brown sugar, 1/3 c horseradish. Mix together and warm in the microwave for 1 min. 
Place the ham steaks on the grill and continously baste. Cook about 6 mins per side while basting with the sauce. 

The ham turns out great with a wonderful sweet flavor! Even my husband who really does not like ham b/c of the saltiness, likes this recipe. 

Wrap up some sweet potatoes in foil and stick on the grill and micro some green beans and you have an easy, healthful meal!


----------



## RNmomnFL

The ham steaks sound delightful and easy.  Wonder if you could substitute ranch drsg. for the horseradish.  I don't have any on hand but I have plenty of ranch LOL.


----------



## hollypoast

Jesussavedme said:


> Just take 2 eggs, crack them into a baggie.  Seal the baggies and using your hands, squish the bag so the eggs scramble.  Open the bag and add your favorite ingredients...shredded cheese, diced onion, chopped mushrooms, diced ham, green pepper, then seal the baggie and put into a cooler with ice.
> 
> When you're ready for breakfast, just drop the baggies into a bag of boiling water and it cooks up almost instantly!



What prevents the bag from melting? Sounds like a great idea. Thanks! Holly


----------



## Pinkee77

hollypoast said:


> What prevents the bag from melting? Sounds like a great idea. Thanks! Holly



As long as the bag is in the water and not hanging over the edge of the pot, it won't melt.

Btw, we even make "eggs in a bag" at home.  The kids love squishing the eggs and watching the color change (science experiment).  It makes the perfect omlette.  And it's great when you have a lot of company, everyone can make their own.


----------



## mjmoon

I've noticed some of these crockpot recipes involve adding rice. Is this instant rice or regular? Thanks!


----------



## arielfan

Bring on more recipes


----------



## NADLV817

3 Cans of Chicken Broth
1 Package frozen Ore Ida Potatoes O'Brien
1 Envelop County Gravy Mix

Combine all and simmer....DELICIOUS!

(you won't even notice it is weight watchers!)


----------



## des1954

*THE MOST DANGEROUS CAKE RECIPE IN THE WORLD*

 
*5 MINUTE CHOCOLATE MUG CAKE*
4 tablespoons flour 
4 tablespoons sugar 
2 tablespoons cocoa 
1 egg 
3 tablespoons milk 
3 tablespoons oil 
3 tablespoons chocolate chips (optional) 
A small splash of vanilla extract 
1 large coffee mug 

Add dry ingredients to mug, and mix well.  Add the egg and mix thoroughly. 
 Pour in the milk and oil and mix well. 
Add the chocolate chips (if using) and vanilla extract, and mix again. 
Put your mug in the microwave and cook for 3 minutes at 1000 watts. 
The cake will rise over the top of the mug, but don't be alarmed! 
Allow to cool a little, and tip out onto a plate if desired.
EAT! (this can serve 2 if you want to feel slightly more virtuous). 
*And why is this the most dangerous cake recipe in the world?* 
Because now we are all only 5 minutes away from chocolate cake at any time of the day or night!


----------



## graciejane

This is one of our favorites
2-3 lb pork loin (trim excess fat)
1 package dry onion soup mix
splash of water
Put in crock pot overnight
Cook on low for 8 hours.  Shred meat and add your favorite bbq sauce and keep on low for the rest of the day (make sure you use the juice in the bottom of the crockpot too).  Serve on rolls for lunch or dinner.  

Sometimes we freeze it before we head to the fort and then defrost and throw it in the crockpot with the bbq sauce.


----------



## DznyDreamz

This may have been posted elsewhere, but a great and EASY recipe for meatballs is:

2 jars of Heinz Chili Sauce
1 32 oz jar of Grape Jelly
1 bag frozen meatballs

Mix 2 sauces together, add meatballs to the pot, cover with sauce and turn on for a few hours.

Sounds weird, tastes great!!


----------



## Tigger0624

I make this even when we are at home and the kids literally fight over the leftovers... we usually serve it with mashed potatoes but its also yummy over rice...


4-5lb beef roast
1 large onion- sliced
2 or 3 packs of sliced Baby Bella mushrooms (jarred can also be used)
2 cups of beef stock
2-3 cups of dry red wine
4tsp minced garlic (i use the jarred type)

put mushrooms and onions in the bottom of the crock pot, place roast on top and top with garlic, stock and wine. cook 8-10 hours depending on size of roast... enjoy..

this also works great for a french dip style sandwhich- I ususally get some fresh bread, a few slices of swiss cheese top with the shredded up roast and dip in the Au Jus... mmmmmmmm...


----------



## one sweet world

My dd is getting married in Disney~and everyone(less than 30)wants us to just get together after the ceremony, (before heading to EPCOT for dessert party) some offered to do a cookout, I think it would be imposible~BUT these recipes sound like a great idea! Most of us are staying at the Fort as we do every year! I'm going to mention it! Thanks for all the great ideas!


----------



## majormom

I enjoy all the recipes.  Thanks for sharing.  Good for other camping not just WDW too.


----------



## 2goofycampers

E-Z donuts

1 package of premade biscuits uncooked [not the flaky layers kind]
vegetable oil
powdered sugar
cinnamon
milk

open biscuits, separate, flatten somewhat, cut out center, place in hot grease till golden, flip till golden on 2nd side

place powdered sugar, powdered sugar & cinnamon or mix powdered sugar with milk to form a glaze [ you can add chocolate to the glaze also] on the fresh hot donut


----------



## dreamer03

mandicope said:


> My family and I are going camping in two weeks and never thought to bring along the slow cooker.  You can only have so many hot dogs and hamburgers.



I love the thought of bringning a slow cooker. I would have never thought of that either.


----------



## Trixie15

I would love to see some more "cook over the fire" type recipes!  This thread has been great!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Here is a link with some good recipes also. Too lazy to copy and paste this morning.


http://www.rvusa.org/dev/forum/viewforum.php?f=42


----------



## WalkingintheFog

Each time I camp, there are certain breakfasts I must have:

1. Bologna & cheddar on toastCook the bologna on the bbq or campfire!   If you're using a grate or pan, after you turn it over, put some cheddar cheese on it, and eat it on toast with some dijon and mayo!   A cup of hot tea, and it's a beautiful outdoor handheld brekkie.​2. Bacon & eggs on toastAlways cooked in a cast iron frying pan.   And save the grease for the campfire later​3. Homemade pancakes with real maple syrup      Mix dry ingreds in baggie at home, and just add water/milk or yogurt, egg if needed​4. Grilled cheese sandwichs w/ fresh sliced tomato



We try not to use many disposables, because it just seems to conflict with getting back to nature,  but my sister came up with a perfect item for storing/ washing/ drying dishes:
She bought a plastic box with hinged lid.  The box is just about the size of a dishpan.  And the opened lid makes the perfect slant to use as a drain board.  She use a hole punch & mallet to punch holes at the bottom of lid for drainage.     And when the dishes are dried, and the pan as well, just stow the dishes in the box and close it!​


----------



## BradyBz12

WalkingintheFog said:


> ...my sister came up with a perfect item for storing/ washing/ drying dishes:
> She bought a plastic box with hinged lid.  The box is just about the size of a dishpan.  And the opened lid makes the perfect slant to use as a drain board.  She use a hole punch & mallet to punch holes at the bottom of lid for drainage.     And when the dishes are dried, and the pan as well, just stow the dishes in the box and close it!​




Love this idea!


----------



## WalkingintheFog

Yes,  I was quite pleased with her!


----------



## lorac4disney

I was searching for this post after we decided not to go with the DDP.  Lots of great recipes.  I thought I would add my slow cooker favorite.  My ingredients are adapted for ease of traveling/camping, but it is still a hit in my family.

Pulled Pork BBQ sandwiches:
The night before, I throw the largest pork roast I can find (or two smaller ones) into my slow cooker before going to bed.  I season with roughly a teaspoon of onion powder, a half teaspoon of garlic powder, a teaspoon of paprika, a half to full cup of brown sugar (depending on your taste), along with salt and pepper to taste.  I fill with water until it is about a half inch below the top of the cooker.  I cook it on medium heat overnight.

The next morning, I take it out of the cooker and put it on a plate in the refrigerator so that it becomes cool enough to handle, covered with foil.  During lunch, I pull it apart (it will practically fall apart) making sure to exclude the remaining fat.  I return it to the crockpot on low and mix it with a can of tomato sauce and enough BBQ sauce so that it is nearly too wet.  I add back water if need be.  Stir well, cover, and forget until supper.

For supper, I heat baked beans in the microwave, open a bag of chips, and spoon the pork onto buns.  Great meal with minimal effort.

I have so many camp favorites, but most include the grill.  Some are unusual which come from my Vietnamese roots, but most of it is standard fare.


----------



## Abagpiper5

Bump so my wife can find this...


----------



## WalkingintheFog

lorac4disney

Any of those "unusual...from [your] Vietnamese roots" dishes slowcooker ones?       Sure would like a few....hopefully with somewhat standard ingredients (or maybe suggest poss substitutes) as we don't get HUGE selection of specialty items (we do, just not as much as a huge city does).

Think I'll put a small pork in the crocker and try your pulled pork now!


----------



## liv luvs disney

I am making these right now, which reminded me we ate them while camping last Summer.  I scanned through the 9 pages of recipes and did not see it -at least I don't think I did.

Petro's is a chain in East Tennesse that was "born" during the 1982 World's Fair here.

The chili can easily be prepared ahead of time and frozen.  This is prepared individually in a layered fashion.  Fritos in the bottom of a bowl, chili, shredded cheddar cheese, dollop of sour cream, diced tomatoes, cut up green onions, and sliced black olives.  That is an "Original Petro".

It's similar to a taco salad, but with Fritos and chili.  It is a staple food here in the Fall, but we eat it year around.  

*All you Gator fans, if you've ever been to a TN/FL game here in Knoxville, you've probably seen (and maybe eaten) a Petro as they are in Neyland Stadium.


----------



## twinkie

Subscribing


----------



## Momofejlg

Love all the great recipes !! We are going camping over the 4th with a big group , I have printed many of these to try esp the desserts!! YUM.


----------



## pirateofthecarolinas

Getting ready to go to the beach and I want to try some more of these.

Lori


----------



## BradyBz12

These work on the campfire or even on the grill...

Banana Boats

Ingredients:
Ripe Bananas
Chocolate chips (dark, milk, white, butterscotch... whatever your favorite flavor)
Mini Marshmallows (or big ones cut into pieces)

Other: heavy tin foil

Cut the stem end of the bananas.  Peel a strip out of inside curve of the banana, about 1/2-3/4" wide.  Take a knife and make a slit through the center of the banana (don't pierce the skin on the opposite side).

Stuff chips and marshmallows into the banana.  Wrap in heavy foil and put on the coals of the fire or on the grill on low, cut side up.  Cook until gooey/melted in the middle, and the banana is warm and soft.  It's ok if the skin browns/burns a little, it will protect the banana inside.  Eat with a spoon!

Other yummy stuffing options:
Caramel
Peanut Butter
Jelly
Heath Bars
Butterfingers

...use your imagination!


----------



## krazy4crusing

Here is one of their faves:

Orange
Chocolate Chip Muffin Mix (or whatever floats your boat)


Cut the orange in half and scoop out the insides. (eat it)
Mix the muffin mix as per the directions.


Pour the muffin mix in 1 of the orange halves and cover with the empty half.  Double wrap with tin foil and put on hot coals for 40 mins or so.  

The muffin will cook into a big ball and will be hot and delicious with a hint of orange flavour.

Awesome!!


----------



## Running_Bell

In a rush breakfast....  If your camper/RV has a microwave (we actually do these at home on busy school/work mornings too)... take a microwavable bowl (I use a large ramekin), spray with Pam, crack 2-3 eggs in each bowl add diced veggies, ham, whatever and sprinkle with cheese... cook on high 1 min. 30 seconds... depending on microwave and how many eggs you use.  It's good, fast, easy clean up, healthy... you are assembling, cooking and eating out of just one bowl.  It kinda looks like a souffle.


----------



## krazy4crusing

With such an alluring name how can you go wrong?!

Mix Bisquick (biscuit mix) with milk, make it nice and thick.  Roll it into long snake like thing and wrap it around a stick.  Cook over open flame until puffy and browned.  Dip in melted butter, then cinamon and sugar.  This is so delicious and is a campfire favourite.

Bannock-bisquick
Bear Grease-butter
ants-sugar/cinamon


----------



## krazy4crusing

Spray Pam in a mug, crack an egg in the much and cook in the microwave, then warm up some ready made bacon in the microwave and put both on an english muffin.   THis is the Easiest breakfast ever!! The kids absolutely love them and they take no time to make!  THe only dish you will have to clean is a mug.  That's my kind of Breakie!


----------



## sshudson99

I am adding crock pot to my "camping list" now.  Loving the recipes   I have a small toaster oven that I take also, which common items can be cooked, toast (duh), canned biscuits, small pizza, (which I don't do) But anyways, I thought I would add this as a snack suggestion.  My mom did this for me when I was little and I still love it  

Take saltine crackers and spread peanut butter (anykind-I am a Peter Pan kinda gal)  then add a marshmellow on top (big sized ones) put in toaster over until browned and remove.  Then kinda smush down the marshmellow and you have an out of this world snack.   I actually like this better than smores (don't tell everyone that I said that)  I have never tried this over a campfire, but you could do it 

Susan


----------



## kaguilbeau

I had to do a search for this thread.  I thought it was a sticky?  Guess not.

Anyway,  one of the meals my kids suggested was fajitas.  Any suggestions on how I can do a little prep work ahead of time?  Was thinking of slicing the chicken and putting in ziplock bag with seasoning.  Could I go ahead and slice onions and bell peppers then too?  Would I put them in the same bag as the chicken/seasoning?

don't know if it'll be a problem or not, but it would be 3 days from the latest I could do the prep work until the earliest I could cook them.

Thanks -


----------



## Judy in Texas

You might consider getting the already cooked sliced chicken breast - I think Tyson is one of the brands I've tried.  It comes with various seasonings.  Chopped onions after even just a couple hours will stink up a large area.  Pack the peppers and onions whole then chop and saute when ready.  Add the chicken near the end to heat through.  Add the tortillas, bags of chopped lettuce and cheese with a jar of salsa and you are done.


----------



## kaguilbeau

Judy in Texas said:


> You might consider getting the already cooked sliced chicken breast - I think Tyson is one of the brands I've tried.



Thanks.  I was hoping to do as much as possible ahead of time.  But I thought freezing the onions/peppers might make them wilted.  I could put the ziplock bag in the ice chest - but sure don't want the entire ice chest tasting like onion


----------



## Judy in Texas

kaguilbeau said:


> Thanks.  I was hoping to do as much as possible ahead of time.  But I thought freezing the onions/peppers might make them wilted.  I could put the ziplock bag in the ice chest - but sure don't want the entire ice chest tasting like onion



It will only take a few minutes to chop/saute the peppers and onions.  Add your favorite icy adult beverage and the time will fly by.  Getting the already cooked/sliced chicken breast (the kind with nice big chunks that really looks like chicken breast that's found in the refrigerated lunch meat section) will be the time saver.   The same chicken can be used cold on salads, heated and topped with BBQ sauce on a bun, chopped with celery, apples, and mayo for chicken salad, heated with cheapo dry chicken gravy mix for hot sandwiches.  It's quite versatile.


----------



## mreyes01430

We love to cook breakfast outside in the mornings.  We have a Presto Griddle and the coffee pot always set up outside the travel trailer.  Get the coffee going -cook whatever breakfast meats. Love the "Pancake Mix" in the yellow bottle?? I think Bisquick or Pillsbury?? Not sure the brand name!  We always purchase when we go... Follow instuctions - but add a twist.  For Thanksgiving and Halloween we add some canned pumpkin, spices and make pumpkin pancakes -top with crushed pecans and Whip Cream, or add some fresh blueberries, bananas or chocolate chips.....Love to cook outside of the camper! "The Great Outdoors....") ..


----------



## photofreak

mreyes01430 said:


> We love to cook breakfast outside in the mornings.  We have a Presto Griddle and the coffee pot always set up outside the travel trailer.  Get the coffee going -cook whatever breakfast meats. Love the "Pancake Mix" in the yellow bottle?? I think Bisquick or Pillsbury?? Not sure the brand name!  We always purchase when we go... Follow instuctions - but add a twist.  For Thanksgiving and Halloween we add some canned pumpkin, spices and make pumpkin pancakes -top with crushed pecans and Whip Cream, or add some fresh blueberries, bananas or chocolate chips.....Love to cook outside of the camper! "The Great Outdoors....") ..



We love that pancake mix too!! Just went and checked my cupboard and it is Bisquik Shake & Pour... We always buy extras when we are in the states cause we can't get them here in Canada 
We are the same, cook breaky and most meals for that matter, outdoors.. 
I will definately have to try adding that twist on the pancakes... Sounds yummy!!!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Merry Christmas Recipe

1/2 cup Hugs  

4 teaspoons Kisses

4 cups Love

1 cup Special Holiday Cheer

3 teaspoons Christmas Spirits

2 cups Goodwill Toward Man

1 Sprig of Mistletoe

 1 medium-size bag of Christmas Snowflakes (the regular kind won't do !)


Directions: 

Mix hugs, kisses, smiles and love until consistent.

Blend in holiday cheer, peace on earth, Christmas spirits and good will toward men.

Use the mixture to fill a large, warm heart, where it can be stored for a lifetime, (it never goes bad !).

Serve as desired under mistletoe, sprinkled liberally with special Christmas Snowflakes.

It is especially good when accompanied by Christmas Songs and family get-togethers.

Serve to one and all .


----------



## RockinDisney

Wow, these are great recipes, I am subscribing!!!!


----------



## Cockburn Family

Here is a quick meal idea and kinda cool as well...learned it at cubs with my son. 

1 personal size bag of Doritos
diced tomatoes
diced green peppers
favorite salsa
sour cream
cooked hamburger meat


Take the bag of Doritos and open it....squish the bag till the Doritos are all broken into small pieces.

Add the tomatoes, green peppers, salsa, hamburger, and sour cream RIGHT INTO THE BAG OF DORITOS!!  

NACHO'S IN A BAG....ITS WICKED


----------



## bcrook26

This recipe started out as  so much more but here ya go.....


Boil in large pot 6 cups of water

Chop 1 box of red link smoke sausage
  (my family likes them kinds thick but any with would do )

Sauté in pan with Worcestershire sauce till light brown

Add three cups of rice and sausage to pot of water

add salt to taste

Cover until rice is done..

Family really loves this and it is simple to make.When my mother used to make this she would also put chopped red and yellow bell peppers, onions and also one can of cream of mushroom soup. But my family is full of picky eaters that it has turned into rice and sausage.


----------



## 2goofycampers

vegetable bean dip

1 can blackeyed peas
1 can pinto beans
1 can black beans
1 can white shoepeg corn - I use whatever yellow or white

Add:
1 small jar pimento, diced and drained
1 medium onion, diced
1 large green pepper, diced
(may use yellow or red for color and flavor)
1 cup celery, diced

Bring the following to a boil and add to the above ingredients:
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
1 Tbls. water
3/4 c cider vinegar
1/2 c vegetable oil
1 c sugar

Refrigerate and drain before serving.
Serve with Tostitos or Fritos Scoops.
If made a day ahead of time it is best.
ENJOY!


Thanks to Lynn for the recipe


----------



## doombuqqy

subbing!


----------



## funnygarcia

Planning a short camping trip with family.. wanted something with wow factor to use with our pie irons. Searching lots of sites for ideas. 

On several sites, perhaps even in this thread, I read about making "doughnuts" out of refrigerator canned biscuit dough. Tried them out tonight at home in my cast iron fry pan, using shortening and cheap biscuit dough. 

OMGOSH! Yum! 

Such a simple easy treat to make my family smile. 
We decided "balls" were better than "doughnut" shaped. 
Cut biscuits in half (or quarters if you want smaller), roll the dough in your hands to make into a tidy ball. Fry in at least 1/4 inch oil. It puffs slightly, flip over with tongs.. they cook quickly so keep a close watch to prevent burning.  Roll (or toss in a bag) in cinnamon sugar. 

One can of dough quickly disappeared for my family of four (with two teen boys.. more like family of 6!).


----------



## DznyDreamz

I love the donut idea!!!

At a Pampered Chef  party I went to, the host made something similar using the canned dinner rolls which she cut them in half.  In a skillet (that can go in the oven), she melted some butter, sauteed garlic the added the biscuit pieces, tossed them around in the butter and garlic and sprinkled with an italian seasoning mix and then popped them in the oven until they were golden brown.  SOOO yummy!!!


----------



## mikeymouse1

4 Beers 
1 Pack Hogie rolls
1 large onion 
Spicy Mustard 
1 pack Frozen Johnsonville  Bratwurst ( I prefer the uncooked ones) 
Pour the beers in a pot and start to heat. Cut onion in to quartes and place in the pot. Add the Brats and cook until they are cooked through. While the brats are cooking fire up the grill. when the brats are done in the beer bath place them on the grill and grill 4-5 minutes a side. Serve them up on a bun with the mustard and some of the onion from the beer bath.


----------



## Live4FW

mikeymouse1 said:


> 4 Beers
> 1 Pack Hogie rolls
> 1 large onion
> Spicy Mustard
> 1 pack Frozen Johnsonville  Bratwurst ( I prefer the uncooked ones)
> Pour the beers in a pot and start to heat. Cut onion in to quartes and place in the pot. Add the Brats and cook until they are cooked through. While the brats are cooking fire up the grill. when the brats are done in the beer bath place them on the grill and grill 4-5 minutes a side. Serve them up on a bun with the mustard and some of the onion from the beer bath.



Don't forget the extra beer to drink while you are cooking the brats!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

The complete dinner.
sardines inna pull top can
and a twist top beer.

no fuss, no mess, and neither has to be cooked.




course that was a recipe from my  bachelor dayz.
then again, doing the laundry in them dayz meant you took a shower with your clothes on.


----------



## Memph1s

Man Frank that's tuff. 
No mustard, hot sauce, or crackers.


----------



## DeVineMom

subscribing


----------



## Running_Bell

We cook loaded baked potato everytime we camp.  We just coat the potato with olive oil (or butter) sprinkle of salt.. double wrap in aluminum foil and put directly on coals and cover with coals.  In about 35 minutes you have perfectly "baked" potatoes.  Just load with whatever... The skins get nice and crisp with the oil/salt coating so they are actually the best part.  This is perfect for those campgrounds with no electricity.  We camp at a lot of state parks... and none have electricity that we've been to.


----------



## AuroraMeansDawn

Three of our favorite crock pot dinners and one dessert

Stupid Chicken

Place 4-6 boneless skinless chicken breasts in crockpot, sprinkile with 1 pkg dry onion soup mix and 2 cans of italian style stewed tomatos.  Let cook on low for 6-8 hours.  Spoon over cooked egg noodles or rice.  (I like the precooked 90 seconds in the nuker rice) Yummy and sticks to your ribs.

BBQ Pulled Pork

Place one 2lb pork tenderloin in crockpot on top of a thinly sliced onion.  Sprinkle with Essence of Emeril. Pour one can of beer over the mess and let cook for 6-8 hours on low.  Pull the tenderloin apart with two forks and pour in 1/2 cup of your favorite bbq sauce and serve on buns.  You can also eliminate the bbq sauce and add one dry package of taco seasoning and serve in flour tortillas as carnitas.

Barbacoa Tacos

Place one boneless beef or shoulder roast in crockpot and sprinkle generously with Cavender's Greek Seasoning (on the ***** aisle in a yellow can)  Let cook on low for 6-8 hours.  Shred beef when tender with two forks and add in 1/2 cup salsa (we like Pace hot) and 2 tsp of cumin.  

Serve in flour tortillas with shredded lettuce (the stuff in the bag works great) chopped tomato and shredded cheese.  


Crockpot Lemon Blueberry Cheesecake Bars

Pat one boxed lemon cake in bottom of large oval crockpot.  Drizzle with one stick melted butter or margarine.  Cover with one can of blueberry pie filling or 2 pints of freshblue berries mixed with 1/2 cup granulated sugar. Drop two softened blocks of cream cheese in a gallon ziplock and add one box of powdered sugar and two tsp of vanilla.  Mush to mix then cut off one corner of the bag and pipe dollops on top of the lemon cake/bluebery mixture.   Sprinkle with sliced almonds if desired. Place top on the crockpot (or dutch oven) and cook on high for 2-3 hours or place on coals with coals on top of 60-90 minutes.  In the crockpot it's easier to slice these into bars once they cool.  In the dutch oven serve it like a spoon bread or cobbler while warm and enjoy.


----------



## Judy in Texas

bump


----------



## Nature Mom

Wow, I had no idea I could do so many desserts in the crockpot.  Cool!  Although I think the majority of the time it will be cooking my meals while there, but on steak night, we can definitely give it a try! Thanks! 

Lots of good recipes on this thread. Saw lots of roasts, noodle dishes, etc., but wanted to add one of our favorites.

Salmon fillet (or your favorite fish, marinated in Soyaki (from Trader Joe's- or use your favorite marinade) which I freeze in a vacuum sealed ziploc. I go ahead and clean, cut up and prepare bok choy, bean sprouts, a variety of shrooms and maybe some water chestnuts or other stir fry add ins and put that in an vacuum sealed bag for freshness the day before we leave. When we cook it at the campsite, the salmon (which is usually the first meal that defrosts) goes in a foil wrap on the grill, the veggies get stir fried on the grill wok and I make coconut rice on the cookstove (pre-measured jasmine rice in ziploc bag so I don't have to worry about measuring cups or the whole box taking up space).  Yummy, easy, eating within 30 minutes.


----------



## hotmamac

OMG! Nature Mom, that recipe sounds uber-yummy!!! I'm subbing to this thread, for sure!!!


----------



## Nature Mom

hotmamac said:


> OMG! Nature Mom, that recipe sounds uber-yummy!!! I'm subbing to this thread, for sure!!!



Thanks hotmama! I have a ton of recipes.  I don't want the kids to think they are missing out on the 'fancy' meals in the restaurant, kwim? Plus, my DH LOVES to cook (wishes he was a chef!) and has really helped me get organized in the kitchen to the point that I now have every meal semi-prepared, (frozen if needed) and sorted by each day before we ever leave on the trip (he's not coming this trip, so food duties fall all on me). It makes it so much easier and makes it where it doesn't seem like all I do when camping is cook, clean up and then cook again (which is how I used to do it ).  I like this organized way better and I love being able to crock cook while in the parks all day. Kudos for my DH .  He rocks in the kitchen and really taught me much. (although that has made us kinda food snobs and now we hate spending money on going out to dinner when he can cook it just as good, if not better at home. lol)


----------



## Nature Mom

AuroraMeansDawn said:


> Crockpot Lemon Blueberry Cheesecake Bars
> 
> Pat one boxed lemon cake in bottom of large oval crockpot.  Drizzle with one stick melted butter or margarine.  Cover with one can of blueberry pie filling or 2 pints of freshblue berries mixed with 1/2 cup granulated sugar. Drop two softened blocks of cream cheese in a gallon ziplock and add one box of powdered sugar and two tsp of vanilla.  Mush to mix then cut off one corner of the bag and pipe dollops on top of the lemon cake/bluebery mixture.   Sprinkle with sliced almonds if desired. Place top on the crockpot (or dutch oven) and cook on high for 2-3 hours or place on coals with coals on top of 60-90 minutes.  In the crockpot it's easier to slice these into bars once they cool.  In the dutch oven serve it like a spoon bread or cobbler while warm and enjoy.



I will be definitely trying this one.  I may try it this weekend, YUM! 

Oh, BTW, I am Dawn too and wanted to name my first DD Aurora, although my ex-H (no D in that one, lol) said NO.  I am hoping that my first granddaughter will be given this name, although that can wait a while (a LONG while, lol).  Aurora is Dawn's first light.  Don't you just love that?! (SORRY: I know... ) Forgive, please?


----------



## Judy in Texas

acourtwdw2 said:


> We bring homemade sandwich spread camping
> bolonga ground
> sweet relish
> Mayo



I decided to check out random pages and came across this recipe that reminds me of when I was little.  Mother made it all the time and called it Ham Salad.  She used Miracle Whip instead of mayonaise.  I still make it once in a while. It's especially good on toast with lettuce and additional Miracle Whip.  Ah, comfort food!!


----------



## usnuzuloose

My husband does not like camping, but that does not mean I cant cook these at home. YUM!! Jo


----------



## Miniefan

I have been reading and lurking around the camping board and this thread for a few weeks and I just wanted to add that these recipes sound awesome and most of them seems fairly easy to prep and cook.  

I also wanted to add so others may benefit is The Fix it and Forget it cook book, I saw it at Walmart last week and it is great, there are tons of recipes all made in the crock pot.  Hope you find this helpful.  

As for my camping recipes, so far we haven't ventured past hamburgers/ hot dogs and sandwiches yet but our trips have only been 1-2 nights, we are planning a trip again and I am looking outside the buns so to speak.  I've really enjoyed reading your recipes and posts about camping. Thanks!

Kim


----------



## Judy in Texas

Bump


----------



## lorac4disney

My most simple Vietnamese recipe is for chicken congee (rice porridge).

Take one or two cooked pieces of chicken breast and shred in the bottom of a crock pot.  Add six cups of chicken broth and two cups of uncooked rice.  Add salt, pepper, and diced green onions to taste.  You can add sliced bamboo shoots if you like.  Turn crock pot on low in the morning.  It's ready that evening for supper.  Just stir and serve.

One treat we had growing up was to roast calamari jerky over an open fire.  Once it's toasted, just eat it plain.  Another simple treat was toasting rice paper over an open fire.  Take a sheet of rice paper and put it over a fire until it puffs up, being careful not to set it on fire.

A big hit in my family is grilled, garlic shrimp kabobs.  Skewer shelled tiger prawns on a bamboo skewer.  Brush with olive oil and season with garlic powder, salt, and pepper.  Grill until pink.  Serve shrimp skewer with a bowl of rice and soy sauce.  You can use any kind of meat with this dish (chicken, pork, beef, etc).  If you like it spicy, you can add a few drops of sarrachi chili sauce to the olive oil.

My personal favorite is shrimp spring rolls.  Cook vermicelli rice noodles until al dente.  Dip a sheet of rice paper in water.  Place on a plate and wait a few seconds for it to soften.  Place a leaf of crisp lettuce on the rice paper, making sure the lettuce is smaller than the rice paper.  Place a little bit of noodles in a cigar shaped roll in the center.  Add peeled, sliced, and Juliened cucumber, fresh torn cilantro leaves, and fresh torn mint leaves.  Fold in the sides of the rice paper and roll.  The moist rice paper will stick to itself to seal the roll.  Slice into one inch sections.  Serve with soy sauce, fish sauce, peanut sauce, or chili sauce.  Like with most other Vietnamese recipes, you can use any kind of meat you like.  It just needs to be shredded meat.  If you use beef or pork, it is customary to sprinkle it lightly with crushed, roasted peanuts to balance the flavor.  It makes a great, cool lunch for hot days.

I could write all day about Vietnamese food, but I'll try to stop here.  Don't even get me started about the huge variety and subtle variations of Vietnamese sandwiches.


----------



## 2goofycampers

I just found this,,, sounds yummy Peanut butter and jelly pie

Ingredients

1 (8-oz) package cream cheese
1 (12-oz) container frozen whipped topping (about 4 1/2 cups, divided)
1/3 cup grape jelly 
1/3 cup + 1/2 cup sweetened condensed milk, divided
1/2 cup creamy peanut butter
1 cup confectioners sugar
1 prepared graham cracker or cookie crumb pie crust

Prep

* Let cream cheese and whipped topping stand at room temperature to soften.
* Whisk jelly to make it smooth and pourable.



Steps

Active Time: 20 minutes, Total Time: up to 2 hours (Makes 8 servings.)

1. Whisk together 1/3 cup condensed milk and 1 1/2 cups of the whipped topping until smooth; set aside.
2. Combine cream cheese, peanut butter, and remaining 1/2 cup condensed milk in bowl of electric mixer; mix with paddle attachment until smooth. Add sugar and mix until blended.
3. Fold in remaining 3 cups whipped topping, using a rubber spatula, until well blended. Pour one-half of this mixture into pie crust.
4. Pour jelly evenly over peanut butter mixture, then pour milk mixture over jelly. Top with remaining half of peanut butter mixture. Refrigerate (or freeze) 12 hours or until pie has set. Serve.


----------



## katdocnorf

I don't know if this is already posted, but kids really enjoy it. And like it very cheesy....DH and older boys like it meaty.

Favorite Spagetti Sauce (I like Prego)
Lasagna Noodles
Rigotta Cheese (I usually get the big size and use about 3/4 to just about all)
Bagged Shredded Mozarella (Or Italian Blend) I usually get two 2 cup bags and use 1/2 the second bag as the topping
Grated Parm


Pour enough sauce in the bottom of the crockpot to coat.
Break up Lasagna noodles to fit and cover bottom of crockpot in 1 layer.
Mix together rigotta, mozarella and a hand full or so of parm cheese. reserving some of the mozarella.
smooth out a layer of the cheese mixture on first layer of noodles.
cover with sauce
repeat---noodles---cheese---sauce
then for the top, just noodles then a good layer of sauce.
cook on low 3 1/2 - 4 1/2 hours.
remove lid
sprinkle top with a good layer of the remaining mozarella cheese
cook for an additional 1/2 hour or until cheese is melted

DISH UP...

If you want you can also brown some meat (I prefer ground sweet italian sausage) and add the sauce to it and then use this mixture for the sauce layer.


----------



## katdocnorf

bump


----------



## LynneyPooh

Oh what wonderful ideas!  I never thought about a crock pot for the pop-up!  We thought that a microwave was what we needed,  but its not been as useful as a crock pot will be ! I'm subscribing to this thread,  so I can start "cutting and pasting" all these great recipes for my own personal "Camping CookBook" for the part of the trip we're not on the DDP!


----------



## duffy

I just spent an enjoyable hour reading, and copying recipes into a document.  Thanks to all.

Here's one I tried last summer and love:

Cut a banana in half.  Cut bacon slices in half.  Put the banana on a standard camping fork and wrap the bacon around it.  You may want to use a toothpick to hold the bacon on.  Grill it over low heat.  

This one is really weird, and calls for a huge leap of faith.
Ingredients:
1 roast, the best one is shaped like a box, flat and not too irregular.
Yellow mustard
Salt-lots and lots.

Make a hot charcoal fire.  Put the roast on a plate, and "frost" it like it's a cake with the yellow mustard.  Then pack it with salt.  Keep pouring salt on until it won't absorb any more.  Do the top and the sides.  Then, flip it directly on the coals, no grill or anything between the meat and the charcoal.  

Now, the bottom of the roast is on top and exposed.  Spread mustard and salt on it.  This part is hard, because the fire is hot!  Do the best you can.  Basically you want to seal the meat in a salt and mustard crust.  

Grill the roast for an hour, untouched.  Don't cover it with coals.  Flip it and roast for another 45 min. to an hour.  When the meat is done, the baked-on salt and mustard crust will just brush off, and DO NOT EAT THE CRUST!!  , Brush off any crust and eat only the delicious meat.

This recipe has served me well for over 20 years.  It always attracts attention.

Anyone have vegetarian recipes?


----------



## duffy

Here's a fun way to boil an egg over a fire:  take a PAPER cup, and fill about 1/2 with water.  DO NOT USE A STYROFOAM CUP!!  

Drop the egg in the cup.  Very carefully place the cup on the fire so that it won't spill.  You can place it directly on the coals.  The top of the cup may burn away, but it won't burn below the water line.  The egg will cook in the water!


----------



## brat

I plan to make these for our trip to Disney after I find some Disney cookiecutters.If you do not have cookie cutters you can make rounds, squares or triangles easy enough.

Any dough like product such as bread, biscut, phillo, pie crust, egg roll or wrapper.(Must be firm enough to hold the shape of a cookie cutter through cutting and cooking)I use an assortment each time.

Assorted fillings for your doughs.Sweet and savory.Think pie filling or hot pockets.

I cut dough of my choice with cookie cutters,you need a top and bottem crust for each.Depending on the size of you cookie cutter will effect how much filling you can add.

My kids like phillo dough with pie fillings, biscut dough with spinach and cheese, bread dough with sloppy joe filling or mashed potato, veg and meat, pie crust with brown sugar and cinnamon or crushed candy bars, egg rolls with cabbage and rice,pizza dough filled with you fave toppings,sugar cookie dough filled with crushed candy bar or frosting and nuts, lumpia wrappers with cheese and tortillas(start with uncooked tortillas) with bean and cheese.

Sandwhich the layers bottem filling top then crimp the edges and bake till about 3/4 of the way done. Freeze then reheat as a quick meal.All of one shape is a flavor or different sizes of a shape are different flavors.

They can be reheated in foil in the campfire or toaster oven(normal toaster if they did not leak in the first 3/4s of cooking.


----------



## 2goofycampers

brat, those sound delicious, thanks.


----------



## disneytraceyl

Everything sounds great...


----------



## luvthatduck

Can you use a Dutch oven (like the Boy Scouts do) at FW?

If so, that opens up a whole new world.


----------



## my3princes

luvthatduck said:


> Can you use a Dutch oven (like the Boy Scouts do) at FW?
> 
> If so, that opens up a whole new world.



I believe those are used in fire pits and FW does not allow open fires at the sites.  sorry


----------



## RJmurphy

my3princes said:


> I believe those are used in fire pits and FW does not allow open fires at the sites.  sorry



They do allow charcoal fires in grills, right ? That will work fine if the grills are large enough to set the dutch oven on and then cover with hot coals.


----------



## my3princes

RJmurphy said:


> They do allow charcoal fires in grills, right ? That will work fine if the grills are large enough to set the dutch oven on and then cover with hot coals.



Yes, there are grills at each site, but they are not big enough for what you're proposing.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Various, simple fish recipes

Hillbilly Fish Wrap

This recipe uses Gardetto's Snack Mix .
Prep Time: 5 minutes
Cook Time: 20 minutes
Total Time: 25 minutes
Ingredients:

* fresh catch of the day
* Gardetto's snack mix
* salt and pepper
* salad dressing

Preparation:
Clean and gut fish. Remove head, fins and tail, but leave body intact. Lightly season fish as desired (butter, Italian dressing, or basil/dill are great). Stuff Gardetto's into body cavity of fish, wrap with foil and cook on medium heat until done. Gardetto's turns into a spiced stuffing mix.

______________________________________________________________________________

Daddy's Fish

A camping recipe from Betty. My Daddy was a fisherman, and he knew just how to fry them. He told me his secret was to make sure the oil is hot, but not so hot it will burn the corn meal before the fish gets done.
Prep Time: 15 minutes
Total Time: 15 minutes
Ingredients:

* fish
* salt
* corn meal
* cooking oil

Preparation:
Salt the fish generously and dredge in the corn meal. Fry until done. Brown one side real good, and then turn them over. Don't turn them but one time. After you turn them, brown the other side good. When they float to the top, they're done.

___________________________________________________________________

Crispy Shore Lunch

A camping recipe from Happy Camper. This recipe came to us when we were out camping one summer and none of us even thought about bringing a fish batter. The recipe turned out great!
Prep Time: 15 minutes
Total Time: 15 minutes
Ingredients:

* fish fillets
* oil
* 1 bag of salt and vinegar chips
* beer (any good Canadian beer)

Preparation:
Soak fish in beer. Crush the salt and vinegar chips. Coat the beer soaked fish with the crushed salt and vinegar chips. Deep fry in very hot oil until the fish becomes a golden color.

_________________________________________________________________

Grilled Rainbow Trout

camping recipe from Reba. This is our son's favorite camping recipe. He usually eats 2-3 trout at one meal. If we all catch our limit, we usually have other campers who are happy to join us for a meal. Hope you like it.
Prep Time: 25 minutes
Total Time: 25 minutes
Ingredients:

* 6 fresh rainbow trout
* 6 or more slices bacon
* 1 or 2 large onions, chopped
* lemon pepper seasoning
* 1 lemon, quartered

Preparation:
Clean the fish by gutting it and cutting off it's head. Wash really well. Pat dry with paper towels. For each fish: Sprinkle insides with seasoning and stuff with onion. Then spray outside of fish with Pam, sprinkle outside of skin with seasonings, and wrap each fish with 1-2 bacon slices, depending on size of fish. Place each fish on a piece of foil that has been sprayed with Pam. Wrap well and place on hot grill for 10-15 minutes or longer, depending on size of fish. You can also place in the coals of fire, but it may cook quicker. When done, open carefully and enjoy. Some fresh slaw or salad and a skillet of fried potatoes really top off this great recipe.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Samore - Italian smores

You will need:
1 ziplock bag
1 jar nutella (chocolate hazelnut spread located near the peanut butter in most grocery stores)
1 bag marshmallows
loaf french bread cut into 1 inch rounds
olive oil
coarse sea salt - do not use fine table salt or these will be yucky

Before going to campfire:
Place bread pieces in ziplock with handful of salt - drizzle olive oil over bread and shake to coat.

At campfire:
Skewer bread and marshmallow onto stick leaving space between.

Toast over hot coals

When marshamallow is almost done remove from fire and leaving everything on the stick spread bread with the Nutella. Return to fire until marshmallow is a lovely carmelized brown. When you pull the bread up the tick it will smear into the melted marshmallow.

Enjoy this salty sweet snack and you will never ever think of smores the same way again.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Singing Apples

# Ingredients: apples
# cinnamon sugar

Directions: Spear a Macintosh apple on a strong stick. Cook apple over hot coals until skin is burned and the apple "sings."
Remove from fire and carefully peel off cooked skin.
Roll apple in cinnamon sugar and eat-- . careful it may be hot


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Kids Recipe 

Nutty Monkey Fruit Salad

Ingredients
Apples
Oranges
Bananas
Shredded coconut
Grapes

Cut the apples, oranges, and bananas into bite-sized pieces. Peel the apples if you like and discard the cores and other tough areas. Combine in a large bowl. Add the grapes and stir in 1/4 to a 1/2 cup of shredded coconut.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

I love fried dill pickles,,heres a recipe. 
We do this recipe and they are really good.

Ingredients
1 pint sliced dill pickles, undrained
1 large egg, lightly beaten
1 tablespoon all-purpose flour, plus 1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon hot sauce
1 1/2 to 2 teaspoons ground red pepper
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon paprika
Vegetable oil
Directions
Drain pickles, reserving 2/3-cup pickle juice. Press pickles between paper towels. Combine 2/3 cup pickle juice, egg, 1 tablespoon flour, and hot sauce. Stir well and set aside.

Combine 1 1/2 cups flour with ground red pepper, garlic powder, salt, and paprika. Blend well. Dip pickles in egg mixture, then dredge in flour mixture. Fry coated pickles in 375-degree oil until golden brown. Drain on paper towels.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Easy Made Donuts

Pack of Pop'n Fresh Buttermilk biscuits (use any biscuts of your liking, we like buttermilk)
Fresh veggie oil
Bag of Powered Sugar
Fry or sauce pan
small mix bowl

Put bout 2-3 cups powdered sugar in mixing bowl, add water slowly and stir til sugar is a thick, sticky, liquid.
Pop open the biscuts. Separate the biscuits, use your fingers to punch a hole in the center of biscuit, pulling stretching and rounding out the hole in the biscuit til it looks like a raw donut.(the children may want to help with this part)
Put about 1/2 " oil in pan and heat to about 350 - 375 degrees, or a med.-med.high heat.
Add donut to the oil and cook on one side til golden brown, then use tongs or fork to flip donut over, again cook til golden brown.
Remove donut from oil.
At this time you can either dip donut straight into the sugar mix (both sides) and lay on plate to cool
OR
you can set donut on plate to semi-cool and then dip into sugar mix.

Which ever way you dip,,EAT"EM WHILE STILL WARM!


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Green Fried Tomatos,,one of my favorite foods !
,,,what you need.

3-4 Green tomatos, med. in size
2 cups cornmeal
1 cup flour, all purpose
3 tbs. salt
2 tbs. pepper
cooking oil
2 cups milk in a small bowl
Thousand Island Dressing

Mix the cornmeal, flour, salt and pepper together in a small mixing bowl.
Slice the tomatos a little thicker than you would slice tomatos for a sandwich. i like my green tomatos on the thick side.
Put about a 1/2 inch of oil in a deep fry pan and heat oil to aboput 375 degrees.
If you have a deep fryer,,that works even better.
When the oil is ready,,roll the tomato slices in the flour mix,, then dip the floured tomato into the milk,, and then roll the tomato slice back into the flour mix again,,now lay the tomato slice into the hot oil.
Be careful,,this tends to splatter.
When the tomato has turned a slightly dark golden brown,,flip the tomato over.
When both sides are browned, it's ready to eat. Remove from oil and set on paper towel to drain for a minute.

Serve with Thousand Island as a dip. Mmmmmm!!!


You mat want to add more salt n pepper to taste.


----------



## FortWildernessLoopy

Subbing


----------



## RVinMomma

all of these sound so yummy. I am making up a list now!!


----------



## SgtClaymore

I've been sitting here reading all these recipes and now I'm starving and gotta go cook some dinner! LOL


----------



## Dani424

This recipe can be adjusted to fit any size family, and its super easy to assemble ahead of time.  For 1 serving (each person) you'll need:

1/4 to 1/3 lb ground beef 
1 small potato 
1 serving frozen vegetable of choice (our fave is mixed veggies)

You'll also need:

A LOT of foil
1-2 packets onion soup mix (crushed in pkg)
favorite seasonings (Everglades is ours)

Patty up ground beef into 1/4 to 1/3 lb patties.  Cube potatoes to 1/4 to 1/2".  Using a large foil square, place patty in center.  Surround with potatoes.  Top with veggies.  Sprinkle some onion soup mix and spices over top.  bring in corners to make a packet.  Flip onto another square and wrap again (they get pretty juicy).  Place in hot coals for 20-30 mins or so.  Can also be done on the grill, for about 40-45 mins.  Let stand 5-10 mins before cutting open, and be careful!  If you cut lengthwise across the top and open, you can use the foil as a serving dish.  The only thing you'll be washing is the forks!  To prepare ahead, freeze in packets in zipbags or container, thaw before cooking.  Hope you enjoy!!


----------



## LHARPSTER

I love all of these ideas!!!

Im IN!!!

I love to put a whole chicken into the slow cooker frozen and then cook it on high for 10-12 hours.  add water a couple glasses and then sprinkle with poultry seasoning.  Turns out so moist and delish!!!


----------



## cdrn1

DebbieT11 said:


> OK, this is cooking *my* way!  You need 3 things....
> 
> A whole pork tenderloin
> a can of cranberry sauce (any kind)
> an envelope of onion soup mix (any kind)
> 
> plop it all in the crockpot, cook it till you can't stand the smell any longer..... we eat it sliced one night, and shredded on sammies the next night.  Yum-O!~!



I make this about once a week.  It's CRAZY good.  I stir a little flour and water into the drippings for gravy.


----------



## DebbieT11

cdrn1 said:


> I make this about once a week.  It's CRAZY good.  I stir a little flour and water into the drippings for gravy.



Excellent addition - I was truly hesitant to try this just by reading it ages ago, but I got really brave and tried it.

Also, about the "frozen chicken in crock pot" idea - there's something tickling around in the back of my brain that this doesn't come to a safe temperature quickly enough to be completely safe.... especially with poultry.  Can't quite pull out the specifics right now, but it's a strong enough tickle that I would never try it - it might work for some, but to me, it's simply not worth the risk.  *shrug*

Love the three ingredient pork tenderloin, though - it's sooo yummy!!


----------



## MommaluvsDis

Iott Family said:


> We love to camp and we love our sweets but we get tired of the banana boats and s'mores all the time. So we pull out the crockpot and with 3-5 ingredients have amazing dessert. You can also use a dutch oven over coals. If you do this line your dutch oven with aluminum foil for quick clean up!
> 
> We make something called dump cake. The premise is a box of cake mix, filling, stick of butter/margarine and spices. Filling goes in the bottom, sprinkled with a box of cake mix, pour melted butter over that and sprinkle with spices.
> 
> Cherry Cordial/Black Forest dump cake is a can of cherry pie filling, box of devils food cake mix and stick of butter and a little cinnamon. Cook on low 4-6 hours
> 
> Tropical Delight is a can of pineapple tidbits(drained), can of cherry pie filling, box of coconut cake mix, stick of butter, sprinkle with coconut and cinnamon. Cook on low 4-6hrs.
> 
> Traditional Apple pie is a can of apple pie filling, box of spice cake mix and stick of butter. You can also use a yellow cake mix sprinkled with cinnamon and sugar.
> 
> Applesauce cake is a med-lrg jar of applesauce(chunky or smooth) and a box of spice cake mix, stick of butter.
> 
> Peanutbutter and fudge cake mix is so rich and gooey but yummy!
> 
> You can also mix pie fillings. Like cherry and apple. Blueberry and blackberry. Pineapple and cherry. Apple and cranberry. I use yellow or spice cake mixes with these.
> 
> I really hope you enjoy any or all of these!



Realize this is from 2007' but how long does this cook for?  And i
s it on low?

Thanks!


----------



## HS3kids

Love this thread, I didnt read through them all, so if this is a repeat, I apologize... I have 2 easy recipes:

Beef and peppers

1.5-2lb stew meat
large bag frozen pepper and onion mix
2 cans tomato soup
envelope onion soup mix (optional)

Mix and Cook in crockpot on low for 6-8 hrs. Serve over rice (we like the 5 minute rice) 

Sausage Pepper Onion Potato

1-2 lbs sweet italian sausage cut into bite size chunks
large bag (or 2 is even better) frozen pepper and onion strips
3 lbs potatoes cut into cubes/chunks

Layer potatoes on bottom, then sausage, then pepper/onion mix. Cook 6-8 hours on low in crockpot... Sooooo good!


----------



## WalkingintheFog

Reviving this thread!   

Time to start menu planning for any summer camping weekends & my Oct Fort stay!

I'm hoping to stay  _relatively _"On Plan",   ie Weight Watchers,   so I'll be seeing which recipes can be converted!

(I'm not using Points Plus,  I'm on "Back to Momentum": ie, I've chosen to re-embrace the old Points plan)


----------



## Tented1

I've been copying and pasting. Thanks for all the great recipes. DH doesn't eat red meat anymore and is a fat free eater also. This change has challenged my southern comfort food cooking. Bring on the recipes!


----------



## Tented1

Shelly F - Ohio said:
			
		

> Mexican Crockpot chicken
> 
> 4 -5 boneless skinless chicken breasts
> 1 (15 1/2 ounce) can black beans , drained
> 1 (15 ounce) can corn , drained
> 1 (15 ounce) jar salsa
> 4 ounces fat free cream cheese
> 4 ounces nonfat sour cream
> Directions:
> 1 Place all ingredients except cream cheese and sour cream in crock pot.
> 2 Cook on low 6 hours or on high 4 hours.
> 3 Last 45 minutes add sour cream and cream cheese.



Poached this from another thread.


----------



## Tented1

Poached this 1from the crockpot thread, they were having a hootenanny over it. Chicken n dumplings n camping. 

"WeLuvDiznee"]Hey everyone! I have the recipe for the Chicken and Dumplings.

4 skinless/bonelness chicken breasts ( I used fresh,not frozen)
2 tablespoons of butter
2 10.75 oz cans condensed cream of chicken soup ( The recipe calls for 2, while it was cooking, I added another can for a total of 3)

1 Onion finely diced
2 10 oz packs of refrigerated biscuit dough
* You may add frozen peas or carrots

Spray crockpot with pam or use the Reynolds liners. Place chicken,butter,soupand onion in slow cooker with enough water to cover.Cover and cook on High for 5-6 hours.About 30 monutes before serving take biscuits and rip up into pieces and place in slow cooker.Cook until dough is no longer raw in middle.
****FYI I cooked this on low for 8-9 hours and added salt & pepper to taste. I also shredded the chicken before placing the biscuits in, when I placed the biscuits in the slow cooker, I was home and put the slow cooker back to high.

This was an excellent meal that had no leftovers!!!!"

I poached this one too from the DIS Crockpot thread.


----------



## Tented1

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1936826&highlight=crock+pot


----------



## Tented1

Tented1 said:
			
		

> Poached this from another thread.



I'm cooking this at home right now, it still has about an hour to go. It SMELLS so good!


----------



## Tented1

Tented1 said:
			
		

> I'm cooking this at home right now, it still has about an hour to go. It SMELLS so good!



MEXICAN CROCKPOT CHICKEN recipe above. 
Very good' we will have this at FW on our Dec. trip after a day in the parks 

Used fat free cream cheese and sour cream. I added some minced garlic to the recipe, a touch of cumin, salt and pepper. 

When I added the dairy products I also added a large tortilla  torn into very small pieces. 

Could be eaten over rice instead of adding tortilla but this might diminish the flavor.


----------



## Tented1

Tried this one last night: 

3 to 4 boneless pork loin chops 
1 pack Lipton onion soup mix 
1 can cream of mushroom soup
Rice
Salt
Pepper
Minced garlic 
Red pepper

Combine soup mix and soup with 2 cups water, season. Add 1 soup can of rice. Put in meat (original recipe said pork or chicken). Can also use whatever cream soup you prefer.

Cover cook in crockpot in low 6-8 hours. Chicken takes less time. 

This will definitely be Eaten at FW in December!


----------



## FortForever

Easiest Chicken Tacos (crockpot)

For a large family or group - 

24 oz Jar of Salsa
1 packet taco seasoning
6 Chicken breasts

Mix the salsa and seasoning in crockpot. Add Chicken. 

Cook on high 4 hours or low 6 hours. 

When done, shred chicken with a fork. 

Scoop into tortillas and add toppings of choice.


----------



## luvmyfam444

bumping this up since I'm a newbie camper & just beginning to look for recipes.

Looking for all things EASY!


----------



## OrlandoEsq

Thanks for all the great recipes! We love cooking at the campsite!


----------



## luvmyfam444

ya know I'm wanting to cook traditional camp food (at least in my mind its traditional). 

hamburgers/hotdogs...

I'd eat them everyday, 2 meals a day if the fam would let me. 

But that's all I know that would be considered traditional camping food, other than a sandwich. Don't remember what else my mom cooked as a kid.


----------



## MommaluvsDis

cdrn1 said:


> I make this about once a week.  It's CRAZY good.  I stir a little flour and water into the drippings for gravy.



How long do you cook this?


----------



## North of Mouse

MommaluvsDis said:


> How long do you cook this?



This is an old thread so you might not get an answer from the poster, so I will try to help  I would cook the pork lion (thawed) for about 8-10 hours on low, or about 4-6 hrs. on high. Probably would be more savory on low. Just check it at about 8 hrs. as slow cookers vary in their temps. Happy cooking (and eating). I'm from S. LA  (home of the best food in the world!)


----------



## MommaluvsDis

I was thinking about the same amount of time you suggested.  Seems to be the same for just about every recipe.  We're meeting friends for a three week stay next year and crockpot cooking would be great!

Nice to meet a fellow Louisianian!  And you're right, best food in the world!


----------



## jeffrey66

We had spare ribs cooked in a crockpot for the first time just the other day and they were great.

1-full rack of ribs (approx. 3lbs.)
1/2 onion chopped.
barbacue sauce(we used stubbs hickory bourbon)

Cut the rack into 3 pieces to fit into the crock pot
rub the ribs with salt and pepper
put the ribs,onion,and sauce into the crock pot
stir it up to coat the ribs
cook on low for 8-10 hrs.


----------



## DisneyDoc5

terri01p said:


> Cheesy Slow-Cooked Chicken :
> 
> 2 lbs. boneless chicken
> 2 ( 10 3/4 oz.) cans cream of chicken soup
> 1 ( 10 3/4/ oz. ) can of cheddar cheese soup
> 1 1/2 cup water
> 1/4 tsp. garlic powder
> uncooked egg-noodles
> 
> 
> Place chicken in the slow cooker. Mix the undiluted soups together with the garlic powder and pour over chicken. Add the water, cover and cook on low for 6-8 hours until chicken is tender. Add uncooked egg-noodles to slow- cooker 30 min. before serving. Yields 8 servings



I have made this countless times!  I know its from the first page of this thread but I had to say thanks!


----------



## PoohNPiglet

I have some to share but I have to go look them up... for now I am subscribing.  I am trying to write out my menu for next month so I will be trying many of these at home this month so see how the family likes them so I am ready to pack!


----------



## richkaryn

Our one must cook recipe every camping trip (even if it's 100 degrees outside!--we did just that last July!) is the chicken pot pie recipe form the Papa Dutch website. Once you try it, you won't want chicken pot pie any other way...even though it takes some time to cook. As soon as we mention going camping, DS (5) immediately says "Can we have chicken pot pie?" 

http://papadutch.home.comcast.net/~papadutch/dutch-oven-recipe-chickenpotpie.htm


----------

